# Lesertest: Sechs Netzteile von Enermax



## PCGH_Stephan (13. September 2010)

*Testet und behaltet eines von sechs Netzteilen von Enermax!
*
*Modu 87+ 500 Watt:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Enermax.de)

*Modu 87+ 600 Watt*:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Enermax.de)

*Modu 87+ 700 Watt:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Enermax.de)

Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games    Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit *Enermax *die   Chance   dazu: Sechs  PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, sechs Enermax-Netzteile (2x Modu 87+ 500 Watt, 2x Modu 87+ 600 Watt, 2x Modu 87+ 700 Watt) zu  testen. Nachdem  Ihr einen  ausführlichen Testbericht  im   PCGH-Extreme-Forum  veröffentlicht habt,  dürft Ihr die Hardware  behalten.

Ihr kennt Euch gut mit Netzteilen aus, schreibt gern und möchtet  einen     Test eines Enermax-Netzteils verfassen? Dann bewerbt  Euch in  diesem   Thread des  PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was  genau Ihr    ausprobieren  möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut als  Lesertester    eignet.  Erfahrungen mit Netzteilen und mehrere Netzteile/Systeme    zum  Testen sind  natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine    Kamera  bedienen und gut  lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein    Mitglied  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos)     registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht  im PCGH-Extreme-Forum   schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt,  behalten wir uns   vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu  berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen haben  und sie selbstständig installieren können
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe  haben
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
-  Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
-  Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren  auf diesem Wege weitere Details
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr  die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4  Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts.  (22.10.2010) Innerhalb  dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht  abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests  verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests  dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Der  Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

*Die  Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang, also bis Montag, dem 20.9., um  18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*​


----------



## PingPong (13. September 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,
Da ich gerade am überlegen bin mir ein neues Netzteil zuzulegen und genau so ein Enermax Modu87+ 500/600Watt in meine engere Wahl gefallen ist, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mich für einen solchen Lesertest auswählen würdet. 

Mein PC ist wie folgt zusammengestellt:

Intel Q6600 (B3) @ 3,2 GHz mit Xigmatek Thor's Hammer
Asus P5N32-E SLI 
G.E.I.L. 4GB DDR2 800 RAM
MSI HD4870 1GB
Samsung F2 400GB
CM 690 PURE BLACK Case
DVD-ROM & DVD-RW
Win7 HP 64Bit

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

PingPong


----------



## pinkus (13. September 2010)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich als Lesertester bewerben. Ich kann sehr ausführlich schreiben und bin gut darin, Produktfotos zu entwickeln. ICh denke ich kann das Netzteil sehr gut bewerten und einigen Usern damit helfen.

Mein System sieht wie folgt aus:

Intel C2D E7500
Asus P5Q-E
4GB Corsair + 2GB G.Skill
Sapphire 4870 Toxic 1G
Windows 7

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
pinkus


----------



## poiu (13. September 2010)

ach Endlich ist der Thread wieder Online 

Hallo

dann Bewerbe ich mich mal, wollte denn neuen 87+ sowieso genauer unter die Haube schauen  das wäre die Perfekte Gelegenheit 

Fotos und Videos werden gemacht, selbstverständlich auch aus dem  Inneren des Netzteils.

NT Kenntnisse sind vorhanden 

Ich hab aus meinem Cougar Test einige Schlussfolgerungen gezogen, also zB weniger BlaBla  sondern eher quick and dirty

seit längeren geistern mir einige Ideen was man als User noch zeigen könnte, die würde ich dann in dem Test umsetzen.

Interessieren würde mich persönlich an meisten das kleine 500W Modell.

Gruß
poiu


PS möchte anmerken das ich kein neues NT brauche und mich einzig die Technik interessiert.
Verkauft wird das auch nicht, keine sorge, wenn ich mit dem teil Fertig bin, kauft das sowieso keiner mehr


----------



## Skysnake (13. September 2010)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

nachdem ich mich bereits für die Cougar Netzteile beworben habe und leider nicht berücksichtigt wurde, probier ich es hiermit auf ein neues, um eventuell zu einem der Glücklichen zu gehören.

Da es sich ebenfalls um einen Netzteiltest handelt, sieht auch meine Vorstellung zum Testumfang ähnlich aus.

Als Testsystem steht folgendes zur Verfügung:

Core2Duo E8400@4GHz
Gigabyte GA-EP-DS3
4GB RAM
HIS 5870@900/1250 MHz
2xSATA Festplatten
2xIDE DVD-Laufwerke/Brenner
1xPCI W-Lan Karte
1x120mm Lüfter ohne Beleuchtung
1x120mm Lüfter mit Beleuchtung
3x80mm Lüfter mit Beleuchtung

Als Vergleich würde ein Corsair VX-550 dienen.

Hierbei sollen folgende Punkte zwischen den Netzteilen verglichen werden:

Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems mit 100%CPU/GPU Auslastung (mit Boinc und/oder Kombustor+Prime95)

Leistungsaufnahme im IDL

Spannungen (SystemInformationWindows)

verändert sich das OC Verhalten der CPU mit dem neuen NT

Dazu wird es noch einen 24h+ Dauertest des NT unter Volllast (BOINC) geben


Ansonsten werden noch folgende Punkte abgearbeitet:

*Technische Daten
*Lieferumfang
*Anleitung
*Kabellängen etc. (insbesondere wo liegen die Stecker genau am Kabel)
*optischer Eindruck
*Verarbeitung
*Lüftergeräusch (subjektiv, da unter Last System wohl deutlich dominierende Geräuschquelle)
*Messungen zur Leistungsaufnahme (siehe oben)
*Temperaturmessungen mit Multimeter
*massig Bilder von allen Komponenten

Tjo, das wäre das Testprogramm das ich mir vorgenommen habe.

Schreibe sollte eure Ansprüche erfüllen .

Für ansprechende Bilder ist natürlich mit einer Spiegelreflexkamera gesorgt.  

Würde mich sehr über den Zuschlag freuen.

Grüße Skysnake


----------



## klefreak (13. September 2010)

Hallo!

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Test eines Enermax Modu87+ Netzteiles:

Meine Hardware, ein Crosshair IV samt X6 1055t@3,9ghz und 8gb Ram und einer HD5770 wird derzeit von einer Wasserkühlung auf Temperatur gehalten, das derzeitige Enermax Modu 82+ 625 verrichtet leise seinen Dienst.

Ich habe die Hardware hier angeführt, da diese als Basis für einen Netzteiltest dient, durch die übertakteten Komponenten kann ich einiges an Last erzeugen. Ein weiterer wichtiger Faktor ist bei mir die Lautstärke, welche ich besonders  kritisch betrachte, da ein Arbeiten nur neben einem stillen Rechenknecht längerfristig erfolgen kann, das bei mir 24/7 laufende Folding@Home belastet das System hier besonders.

Für den Test würde ich auch schon hier veröffentlichte Reviews durchgehen, die Fragen der Forenuser berücksichtigen und so ein möglichst umfassendes Review abgeben.

mfg Klemens


----------



## Intelfan (13. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH,

hiermit möchte auch ich mich als Lesertester bewerben. Da ich momentan sowieso auf der Suche nach einem neuen NT bin, käme mir ein solcher Test genau richtig. Ich besitze durchschnittlich gute Kentnisse im Umgang mit PC-Hardware. 
Gute Fotos und ein ausführlicher Bericht sollten auch nicht gerade ein großes Problem sein. 

Zur HW:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 @ 3,2Ghz
4GB DDR 2 800 @ 852 Mhz
nVidia 8800GTS 512MB 
650W Chinakracher (übergangslösung... Seit ca nem Jahr  )

Ich würde mich freuen beim Lesertest mitmachen zu dürfen.

MFG 
Intelfan


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (13. September 2010)

Sehr geehrte Redaktion,
  hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest der sechs Netzteile der Firma Enermax.
  Primär interessiere ich mich für das Modu 87+ 600, da dies die Möglichkeit bietet ein Multi-GPU-System ausreichend zu versorgen wobei die Effizienz auf dem hohen Niveau bleibt. Daraus stell ich mir die Frage was die Effizienz in der Praxis bringt. Wie viel Watt spare ich wirklich? Eine Gegenüberstellung mit einem etwas in die Jahre gekommenen beQuiet! BQT P6 Pro-530W wird dabei als Vergleich dienen.

  Nun etwas zu meiner Person und warum ich einer der Richtigen bin:

  Mein Name ist Dennis B., ich bin 16 Jahre jung und Auszubildender zum Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik im ersten Lehrjahr bei den örtlichen Stadtwerken/beim örtlichen Wasserversorger. Ich bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Interessanten Dingen die mich in Ihren Bann ziehen. Ich schraube an PCs seit etwa drei Jahren. In den drei Jahren habe ich mir ausreichend Wissen über Netzteile angeeignet um einen umfassenden Lesertest  der die relevanten Informationen sachlich und formal korrekt beinhaltet.

  Den Inhalt des Lesertestes würde ich so gestalten:



   Danksagungen
   Einleitung
   Technische Daten
   Verarbeitung/Haptik/Design inkl. Impressionen
Lieferumfang
Kabel (Qualität/Länge)
 
Verbrauch
Idle
Verschiedene Laststufen
 
Lautstärke
   Jeweils in verschiedenen Laststufen ausgeführt
Subjektive Bewertung in Form eines Diagrammes
 
   Fazit
   Pro
   Contra
 

  Den Test eines dieser Netzteile würde ich mit dem in der Signatur aufgeführten Komponenten ausführen. Leider habe ich nicht das nötige Equipment um das Netzteil bis aufs Letzte zu testen, aber ich werde mir größtmögliche Mühe geben den Test zufriedenstellend zu fertigen. Ein Messgerät für den Stromverbrauch ist jedoch vorhanden.

  Die von Ihnen aufgeführten Bedingungen erfülle und akzeptiere ich.


  Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  Dennis B.​


----------



## Hendrix !!! (13. September 2010)

Hallo, 

Ich möchte mich auch bewerben habe zwar schon ein Enermax Modu 500 Watt aber doppelt hält ja besser.

Ich habe leider keine gute Digitalkamera, aber wen man das Netzteil behalten darf würde ich mir eine zuzulegen, außerdem habe ich mir Grade ein Energiekostenmessgerät geholt und könnte mit meinen alten Netzteilen ( es sind 2 ) einen Vergleich machen.

Ein voreilt von mir ich habe schon einen Erfahrungsbericht geschrieben und hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

http://http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/103745-enermax-modu-87-500-watt-erfahrungsbericht.html

Mein System steht in der Signatur


----------



## geo (13. September 2010)

@Hendrix
dein Link linkt nicht 

Würde mich auch gerne bewerben, aber ich habe nur ne ganz ranzige Kamera, dafür hätte ich das Knowhow 
Das ist natürlich nicht wirklich meine Bewerbung 
Wenn ich ne gescheite Kamera organisieren kann, dann schreib ich noch ne ordendliche Bewerbung


----------



## Kriescher (13. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team

hiermit bewerbe ich mich einen Lesertest für euch Durchführen zu dürfen.

Momentan interessiert mich sehr wie ein anderes NT auf das OC verhalten von meiner CPU und den Stromverbrauch meines PC´s auswirken. 

Mein PC der selber zusammengestellt ist.

Gigabyte P55M-UD4
Intel I5 650 @ 4,7Ghz @ Wakü
4GB Kingston 1333 cl9 @ 1500
Sapphire Radeon 4870 1G
Windows 7 64 
Wakü intern in Thermaltake Mozart XT
Als NT Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R

Über eine Zusage würde ich mich mit einen Ausführlichen Bericht bedanken. Auch Plane ich momentan noch ne 4870 oder eine 4870 X2 dazukaufen um ein Crossfireverbrund aufzubauen. Aber dafür wird das mit den 500W NT schon etwas knapp.  

Grüße

Kriescher


----------



## Hatebreeder91 (13. September 2010)

Sehr geehrte PC Games Harware Redaktion,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich ein weiteres Mal für einen Netzteil-Lesertest.
Für Fotos steht mir eine hochwertige Digitalkamera zur Verfügung, außerdem kann ich mir von einem Verwandten ein professionelles Strommessgerät ausleihen.
Mein Rechner basiert auf
-Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P
-AMD Phenom II X4 965
-Asus EAH5770/2DIS/1GD5/V2
-GSkill RipJaws 4GB DDR3 @1333MHz
-3 Samsung Festplatten

Ich würde gerne einen Vergleichsbericht zu meinem alten Thermaltake Toughpower 650W mit 80 Plus Standard in Bezug auf Ausstattung, Lautstärke und Effizienz schreiben und hoffe auf eine positive Rückmeldung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Hatebreeder91


----------



## MCSky (13. September 2010)

Hallo Liebes PCGH Team, ich würde mich auch gern für das Testen eines der aufgeführten Netzteile bewerben. Dieses kommt mir vom Timing her genau richtig, da ich mir sowieso ein Neues zulegen wollte.  Es sollte auch ein Enermax Modu 87+ werden. Da ich in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten nichts zu tun habe, würde ich eines der Netzteile testen, vorzugsweise das 600 Watt Model, da meins auch 600 Watt Leistung bietet. Dazu können die Bilder mit einer Spiegelreflexkamera geschossen werden, und ich würde anderen Lesern auch per E-Mail bereit stehen, falls Fragen vorhanden sein sollten.

Ich kann erweiterte Kenntnisse im PC-Bereich aufweisen.

Leider habe ich keine Geräte, welche zur exakten Messung des Stromverbrauchs und Lautstärke Pegels dienen, doch würde ich mich mehr für die anbieten, welche im Nachhinein immer Fragen stellen sollten.

Also ein Review der sinnlichen Wahrnehmung.

Mein System: 

Intel Core 2 Quad 6600 bei 2400Mhz
Asus P5Q-E
Corsair Dominator 4Gb C5DF
XfX Pine Group 9800GTX+ 765Mhz/1100Mhz/1850Mhz/1.150V
Xilence 600Watt
Samsung 320Gb HD322HJ


----------



## TerrorTomato (13. September 2010)

Hallo Redakteure und PCGH-X'ler,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls für den Test eines Enermax Modu Netzteiles.

*Warum ich?*
Nun, Ich selber habe schon viel Erfahrung mit Netzteilen; von Billigen Netzteil (bzw. China-böllern) von Ebay, bis hin zu netzteilen der Oberklasse. Zudem ist meine Rechtschreibung eigendlich halbwegs Ok. meine Posts sind auch sehr informativ und nicht einfach nur "gespämme". 

*Welche Mittel stehen beim Test mir zur verfügung?*
Zu verfügung stehen mir u.a. Multimeter. Unter anderem machen 2 meiner Freunde eine Ausbildung im Elektronikbereich, wodurch ich mir auch nochmal unterstützung holen kann. Zum Vergleich kommt ein Netzteil von Super Flower mit 700W zum einsatz, Aber auch ein 700W "billig"-Netzteil von Ebay muss sich hier beweisen.

Mein System:

AMD Phenom II x4 940 @3,42 GHz (1,35V)
Asus Crosshair II Formula
PoV GTX 280
4GB RAM
insgesamt 4 laufwerke

Wie ihr sehen könnt, sind die Komponenten nicht gerade auf Stromsparen ausgelegt, wodurch schon ein paar Watt zusammen kommen. Für die Fotos steht mir eine Kamera die eigentlich halbwegs vernünftige Bilder schießen kann. Zur Not kann ich mir professionelle Hilfe zur Hand holen.

Eure Bedingungen hab ich natürlich gelesen, und werde diese auch einhalten.

Ich hoffe, meine Bewerbung hat euch gefallen. über eine positive Rückmeldung würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## dertod (13. September 2010)

Ein Hallo an alle PCGH-Lesern und das PCGH-Team,


 ich brauche auch ein neues Netzteil. Hatte bis jetzt aber nur Probleme mit Marken(teuren)-netzteilen, da meine Computer 24/7 läuft.  
 Die meisten DINGER laufen einfach nicht stabil oder geben den Geist nach 3 bis 4 Monaten auf, Ich habe dann mal, vor zwei Jahren weil ich Geld Not hatte und neues brauchte,  

ein NoName  Netzteil  für 19,95€ gekauft und bin Absolut zufrieden, kein Absturz des Systems in den letzten 3 Monaten!!!!. Game und Surfe Tagsüber    und Abends/Nacht schaue ich viel Video/TV und lassen den Computer immer an. Wie leicht kann ja diese Marke mich und wie leicht auch andere Leser von der Leistung ÜBERZEUGEN!!??


 Mit Freundlichen Grüßen






 / Intel E8400 3 GHZ @3450 /   
 /  Asus Board P5KPL-AM /
 / 2x2 GB A-Data Ram @916 /
 / ATI Hd 5770 Sapphire @930/1330 /
 / 2x500 GB + 160 GB HDD /
 / 550 Watt NOName Netzteil /


----------



## TheFeenix (13. September 2010)

Hey PCGH-Crew,
hiermit möchte ich mich für einen Netzteil-Lesertest anbieten.


Ich baue bereits seit geraumer Zeit PCs für mich und die Bekanntschaft zusammen, und habe meiner Meinung nach ein umfangreiches Wissen, über PC-Hardware .
Ich würde mich freuen den Netzteil-Test durchzuführen, da ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement bin.

In diesem sachlichen und kritischen Test zum zur Verfügung gestellten Netzteil, in dem ich auch auf den Vergleich mit ähnlich starken Netzteilen eingehen würde. hätte ich mein Sythe Kamariki 4 550 Watt Plug-In, das Be Quiet Pure Power 530W meines kleinen Bruders und ein Zalman Netzteil mit 350W zu Vergleichszwecken zur Verfügung.
Der Test würde sowohl den Lieferumfang, die Effizienz als auch die Lautstärke der Netzteile beinhalten, der Schwerpunkt würde natürlich auf dem Enermax liegen. Aufgrund der ähnlich großen Leistungsklasse wäre meine erste Wahl die 500/600W Version, ich wäre jedoch auch einem Test der stärkeren 700W Version nicht abgeneigt. In diesem könnte man dann besonders davon eingehen wie ein weniger belastetes, stärkeres Netzteil den Stromverbrauch beeinflusst.
Eine Digitalkamera ist vorhanden, u.U. hätte ich sogar ein Strommessgerät zur Verfügung, welches ich mir dann von meinem Onkel borgen würde.



Mein System sieht derzeit wie folgt aus:
Intel C2Q Q8300 @ 3,4GHz @ Corsair Hydro H50 - AGB-Mod
Foxconn ELA
4GB Mushkin DDR2-1066
MSI HD4850 + MSI 8800GT PhysX
Samsung Spinpoint F1 320GB
Scythe Kamariki 4 550W Plug-In

MfG


----------



## TA2 (13. September 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

ich würde gerne primär das "Modu 87+ 600 Watt" testen, da für mein System 600W ausreichend sind. Ich besitze mehrere Lüfter der Firma Enermax und bin mit ihnen sehr zufrieden, 
nun würde ich gerne in Erfahrung bringen ob ich auch mit einem Netzteil aus dem Hause Enermax zufrieden wäre. Äußerlich spricht es mich schonmal sehr an 

Falls ich das Modu 87+ 600 Watt von Enermax testen darf, würde ich es an 2 unterschiedlichen Systemen testen wollen:


1. System [Hauptrechner]  -> High End Klasse

CPU: 		Core i7 860 @ 3,5 Ghz
MB : 		MSI P55-GD80
RAM: 		3x 2 GB Corsair Dominator 1600 Mhz CL8 (DDR 3)
Graka:		XFX GTX 260 XXX
2.Graka:	XFX 9800 GT (Physx)
Soundkarte:	Creative X-Fi Titanium 
HDD:		3 Festplatten von Samsung:
		(HD154UI) 1,5 TB 
		(HD103UJ) 1 TB  
		(HD501LJ) 500 TB
Lüfter:		6 Stück im Gehäuse
Gehäuse:	Lian Li PC-A10B

Zusätzlich:	Ich habe die Möglichkeit, die GTX 260 im SLI laufen zu lassen. ( Um möglichst viel Last zu ziehen )
_______________________________________________________________________________

2. System [Zweitrechner]  -> Mittelklasse

CPU:		Core 2 Duo E8400
MB:		Asus P5Q-E (P45)
RAM:		2x 2 GB OCZ 1066 Mhz CL 5 (DDR 2)
Graka:		XFX 9800 GT
HDD:		2 Festplatten 80 GB WD, 200 GB Maxtor
Lüfter:		3 Stück im Gehäuse
Gehäuse:	NZXT Alpha
_______________________________________________________________________________


Ich möchte mir und natürlich auch den anderen Usern folgendes beantworten:

- Wie lässt sich das Netzteil einbauen (Lian Li PC-10B und NZXT Alpha)
- Wie ist das Enermax Modu 87+ verarbeitet (Qualität)
- Reichen die Anschlusskabel auch für größere Tower (saubere Verkabelung)
- Wie ist die Lautstärke des Netzteils unter 2D und 3D Idle und Last
- wie ist der Verbrauch des Netzteils unter 2D und 3D Idle und Last (Sowohl Benchmarks, 
  wie FurMark, als auch Spiele werden getestet.) (Ganzes System)
- Wie warm wird das Netzteil im Betrieb
- Wie hoch ist die Standbye Leistung bei ausgeschaltetem System


In einem persönlichen Fazit zu dem Netzteil, würde ich dann auf die zuvor beschriebenen Punkte eingehen.

Mit viel Freude mache ich natürlich auch Fotos von dem Enermax Modu 87+. Dies ist für mich ein wichtiger Punkt, da ich von all meiner 
Hardware Bilder besitze und diese liebend gerne Fotografiere.




Zu meiner Person:

Mit meinen 21 Jahren mache ich eine Ausbildung zum Systeminformatiker und habe auch persönlich viele technische
Erfahrungen gesammelt. An meinen Rechnern schraube ich für mein Leben gerne herum und verfolge aktuelle
Geschehnisse in der Welt der Hardware.

Die von Ihnen gestellten Bedingungen sind mir bekannt und erfülle ich.


Freundlich grüßt Sie

TA2


----------



## Telmur (13. September 2010)

*Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,*

Ich bin dabei mir einen PC zusammenzustellen, ich hab zwar schon ein Netzteil, allerdings hat die mir mein Vater gegeben (was nicht heißen soll das es schlecht ist) (: Es ist sehr laut . Und es hängen bestimmt 100m Kabel dran ;D. 

Ein Modulares Netzteil ist sicherlich mal was anderes (:. Außerdem würde ich gerne mal einen Testbericht schreiben (: 

Macht mir ja auch in der Schule spaß (:

Und dann noch bei meiner lieblings community, es wäre mir eine Ehre (:.

Liebe Grüße, 

*Telmur *


----------



## BK_90 (13. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team, Hallo Enermax-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für Enermax-Netzteiltest, bei welchem mich vor allem die Versionen mit 500 und 600W interessieren würden.

Ich heiße Bernd, bin 20 Jahre alt und Student der Agrarwissenschaften. Seit ich 15 Jahre alt bin habe ich schon einige PC`s zusammen-, bzw. umgebaut.
Leider hat es beim Cougar-Test vor kurzem nicht geklappt und daher würde ich mich nun auch an einem Enermax-Netzteil versuchen.

Mein Test-System schaut so aus:

AMD Phenom II X4 955BE
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H AM3
GSkill DDR3 1600 4GB
Thermolab Baram
Powercolor HD 5770 1024MB
NZXT Tempest Evo + Xigmatek Asgard II schwarz

Zur Zeit habe ich ein Cougar CM 550 im Einsatz, welches als Vergleichsobjekt zum Enermax-Netzteil dienen würde.

Für ansprechende Bilder sorgt eine Panasonic TZ 7.

Das Netzteil würde ich ausgiebig auf Lautstärke, Hitzeentwicklung und Verbrauch testen und mit dem Cougar-Netzteil vergleichen.

Mit dem öffnen des Netzteilgehäuses habe ich auch keine Probleme.

Als Leseprobe kann ich mein neues User-Review zum NZXT Tempest Evo anbieten:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/118274-user-review-nzxt-tempest-evo.html


Ich würde mich sehr freuen als Tester ausgewählt zu werden.

Vielen Dank!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Bernd


----------



## Uglyinside (13. September 2010)

Auch ich bewerbe mich ein erneutes mal als Lesertester....irgendwann muss es ja mal klappen^^
Mein System könnt ihr ja der Signatur entnehmen, ich denk das söllte einiges an Last erzeugen und so das Netzteil auf Herz und Nieren prüfen können.
Ich bin in der Lage qualitativ hohe Bilder zu schießen und hätte eine menge Spaß dabei mein Können nun endlich mal unter Beweiß stellen zu können.


----------



## striezel (13. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH Team

Na mal kurz und Knapp:

erlernter Beruf: Energieanlagenelektroniker

Pc´s zusammengebaut: etliche

Bilder machen und einen gescheite Rezension schreiben kann ich

Momentanes System :

CPU: Amd X2 550

Mainboard: ECS 780g

Speicher : OCZ 4GB DDR2 800

Netzteil: Hiper Type-R Modular 580W Netzteil  (immer noch vom Ausehen eins der schönsten Netzteile auf dem Markt-von den technischen Daten kommt es jedoch nicht an das Enermax heran.Deshalb auch die Bewerbung)

Gehäuse: Antec P182

Wenn ich ausgewählt werde gibt es natürlich Bilder vom Netzteil alleine ,sowie auch eingebaut in meine momentare Hardware.


----------



## Hackman (13. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest eines Modu 87 Netzteils, bevorzugt die 500W oder 600W Version.

Ich würde mit dem NT mein 2 1/2 jahre altes Be Quiet Straight Power 550 W ersetzen, welches furchtbar laut geworden ist (Lüfter) und auch sehr warm wird (Abluft).

Ich würde in dem Test vorwiegend die subjektiven Eigenschaften hervorheben, also einerseits die Laufruhe im 2D/Idle bzw. beim Spielen und auch die erzeugte Abwärme. Zweitens (mit fotografischem Beleg) natürlich die Platzersparnis, die man in einem kleinen Midi-Tower durch ein modulares Netzteil erreichen kann, in welchem es sehr sehr eng zugeht.
Wenn ihr mir noch ein Energiemeßgerät mitschickt kann ich sogar was über die Effizienz berichten 

System:
NZXT Hush Midi-Tower
Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 2.5 Ghz auf Gigabyte P35-DS3P
4 GB DDR2 GSkill
Palit Geforce GTX 260-216
2 mal HDD von WD: 640GB und 1TB
Win 7 Professional, 64 Bit


----------



## derP4computer (13. September 2010)

Hallo liebes PC Games Hardware Team,

ich möchte mich bewerben um eines dieser schönen Enermax Netzteile in die Finger zu bekommen.
Ich scheue keiner Arbeit auch nach meinen Feierabend im Beruf, um abends noch an einem Lesertest zu schreiben.
Zwei Systeme stehen zur Verfügung um ausgiebig zu testen und ausreichend Fotos zu machen.
Wenn ich einen Wunsch äußern darf, dann nehme ich das 500 Wat Gerät, zusammen mit meiner jetzigen Ausstattung, quasi im BQ - Enermax - BQ Sandwich.
Insgesamt sehe ich diese mögliche Aufgabe als eine Herausforderung, an der es zu wachsen gilt, neue Erfahrungen zu machen, meinen Horizont zu erweitern.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

P.S. Ich muß nicht alles wissen, nur wo es steht und wie ich es umsetze.!


----------



## Ace (13. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH und Enermax Team,

Als aller erstes!Ihr haut ja Dinger raus die Tage"yoa iss den scho Weihnachten"? finde ich cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch ich möchte mich hiermit als Tester eines der Netzteile Bewerben,
um zu sehen wie sich das Enermax in der Praxis so schlägt.
Ich besitze zur Zeit das Seasonic X650  was 80 PLUS Gold zertifiziert ist,und
ein Voll Modulares Kabelmanagement bietet,dazu noch ein bequiet Straight Power CM 580W das Bronze Plus zertifiziert ist.

Würde gerne das Enermax gegen diese 2 Kandidaten mal antreten lassen,
um zu sehen wer bei Lautstärke,Leistung,Energieverbrauch und Hitzeentwicklung so die Nase vorne hat.
Wie ist die Qualität der Netzteile?Spulen fiepen,Störgeräusche,Lüfter klackern oder sonstiges?
Dazu würde noch die Ausstattung kommen(wer biete das beste Kabelmanagement,die Längen der Kabel,Zubehör,lassen sich die Kabel auch gut verlegen,sind genug PCI-E Stecker mit dabei usw.)

Alle Kriterien die ihr vorgebt erfülle ich,dazu kommt ein anständiger Rechner mit genügend Leistung (i5-760@4,4Ghz,XFX HD5850 OC,WaKü Alphacool Heatmaster,genügend Lüfter ,2x HHD  usw).

mfg

Ace


----------



## zcei (13. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich bewerbe mich für den Enermax-Netzteil-Test.

Ich denke schon, dass ich geeignet dafür bin, Netzteile zu testen! Diese Enermax Netzteile reizen mich schon sehr, zum einen als Extrem-Übertakter, der eine hohe Leistung benötigt. zum anderen auch wegen der extrem hohen Effizienz.
Von einem solchen Netzteil hat mich nur bisher der Preis abgehalten.

Ersteinmal zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 16 Jahre alt, und besuche die 12. Klasse eines Berliner Gymnasiums. Von daher denke ich schon, dass ich gut mit der deutschen Sprache hantieren kann!
Davon überzeugen können sich sich ja selbstverständlich an diesem Post hier, desweiteren habe ich auch hier (Eröffnungspost des GamesCom Tagebuchs) einen längeren Beitrag (bzw. im weiteren Verlauf mehrere) an denen Sie meinen Sprachstil selber abschätzen können.

Für die Fotos würde ich auf eine EOS 550D zurückgreifen können, dessen Fotoqualitäten überragend sind.

Für den Testaufbau würde ich einen Phenom II X4 955BE auf einem Crosshair IV Formula wählen, der passiv gekühlt wird (für die Zeit des Tests).
Für die Idle Lautstärke würde ich auch eine passive Grafikkarte verwenden, wodurch wirklich nurnoch das Netzteil zu hören (oder auch nicht hören) sein wird.
Beim Belastungstest muss nunmal eine stärkere Grafikkarte her, die das Netzteil auch auslastet, dabei würde ich eine übertaktete HD5850 (inkl. Volterhöhung) (und auch eine GTX460) mit stark übertaktetem Prozessor (Phenom II & i7-920) paaren, um so auch mal die Grenzen zu Testen.
Die Königsdisziplin wird dann wohl eine Benchsession sein, wo das Netzteil einen auf knapp 5GHz übertakteten i7-920 befeuern muss, wobei gleichzeitig zwei (auch stark) übertaktete HD5850 im Crossfire ihren Saft haben wollen.

Der Vorteil dieser Benchsession ist wahrlich auch der, dass Lüfter einfach mal kurzzeitig ausgestellt werden können und somit das Netzteil unter Vollast fast eigenständig zu hören sein wird.

Soweit in dem Zeitraum kein DICE-Benching möglich ist (wovon ich aber stark ausgehe), wird das System an die Tür verfrachtet und das Netzteil vor der Tür positioniert, die Hardware auf der der anderen Seite, was einen Teil der Lüfterlautstärken abhalten sollte.

Auch ein 24/7- sowie Alltags-Test wird stattfinden (Arbeit in Word und Co. für die "Office-Simulation" mit einer 214 Seiten langen Word Tabelle => fordernd im Ofiice; spielen diverser Spiele; Film- und Musikwiedergabe)

Für diesen Test steht auch ein Messgerät bereit, was die Leistungsaufnahme aus der Steckdose anzeigt (um auch Aussagekräftige Tabellen erstellen zu können).
Um Effizienzen testen zu können, fehlt mir leider das Equipment, aber ich denke, das wird die 80+ Komission schon übernommen haben!

Interessieren würden mich die Geräte mit 600 und 700 Watt, da ein 500W Netzteil die übertaktete Hardware möglicherweise nicht stemmen werden wird. Auch ein 25%tiger Belastungstest würde schwierig werden.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass Sie mich wählen werden!
MfG
zcei


----------



## chris1995 (13. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team

Ich interessiere mich sehr für Pc Componenten, ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem Netzteil dabei ist das Enermax Netzteil in meine Engere Auswahl gelangt. Ich denke das Ich gut als Tester geeignet wäre da ich in meiner Schule In der AG Homepage bin und die Schulwebsite auf dem laufenden halte! Außerdem bin ich in der Theater AG als Techniker eingesetzt (hierfür sitz ich länger am Pc und Schneide die Filme für das Theaterstück), hierfür benötige ich genügend Power, mein jetziges Netzteil hat 550Watt und ist nicht zertifiziert!(Es ist aus meinem alten Pc übernommen) Ich besitze außerdem genügend Kentnisse zum Einbau eines Netzteiles mein Computer ist von mir selbst gebaut!
Gute Fotos sind auch möglich da ich in der AG Hompage für die Bilder zuständig bin!(Nikon D300 ist vorhanden)

Interessieren würde ich mich für die 600W bzw. die 700W Variante da ich einen Amd 1090t Be nutze mit einer Readon HD 5970 dazu die zotac gt 220 für Phys X(Wie in dem Artikel in Heft 09/10 beschrieben)

Ich hoffe Sie entscheiden sich für mich!

MfG Chris S.



ps: Ich bin in der 8. bzw 9. Klasse,
Strommessgerät ist vorhanden, und ein anderes Netzteil zum vergleichen!


----------



## ile (13. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team! 

Dieser Lesertest kommt für mich wie gerufen: Ich liebäugel sowieso schon seit längerem damit, mir ein Modu 87+ 600W zu kaufen.

Da ich derzeit noch ein Netzteil ohne 80+-Zertifizierung von Enermax einsetze, wäre es interessant zu erfahren, wie stark sich der Umstieg auf ein 80+ gold-Netzteil hinsichtlich des Stromverbrauchs auswirkt.

Ich besitze eine 8 Megapixel-Digitalkamera von Panasonic, bin in der Lage, ansprechende Artikel zu verfassen und habe bereits mehrere PCs zusammen gebaut. Passt also soweit. 

Mein Lesertest würde unter anderem folgendes beinhalten:


Eine ausführliche Beschreibung des Lieferumfangs und des Netzteils an sich (Kabellängen, Verarbeitung, Benutzerfreundlichkeit, ...)

Ein Report über die Erfahrungen beim Einbau des NTs

Angabe der Lautstärke (subjektiv)

Eine Leistungsaufnahmemessung des Test-PCs vorher (kein 80+) und nachher (80+ gold) und zwar jeweils im Idle, HD-Video-Betrieb und unter Vollast (verschiedene Spiele, darunter Anno 1404 und vermutlich F1 2010 und FIFA 11, zudem MSI Kombustor + CoreDamage). Mit diesen Ergebnissen möchte ich dann noch versuchen zu ermitteln, inwiefern sich 80+ gold finanziell lohnt.

Eindrücke, Positives und Negatives

Mein Testsystem beinhaltet eine brandneue GTX460 1 GB, einen auf 3,2 GHz übertakteten und overvolteten Core 2 Duo E6750. (Weiteres in meiner Signatur). Wenn ich die 460 auch noch overvolte und übertakte, dann sollte dieses System auch dem 600W-Modu87+ durchaus Feuer unter dem Hintern entfachen können.  Ziel ist es sowieso, möglichst im Bereich der 60%-Marke (also 360W "Verbrauch") zu kommen, um die höchste Effizienz zu erreichen. Somit ist ein absolutes Stromfressersystem gar nicht Sinn der Sache, da ich ja in meinem Review das Einsparpotential durch 80+ gold ermitteln möchte.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, eines der Modu87+-Modelle testen zu können, ob es nun das von mir präferierte 600W-Modell ist, oder doch die 700er- oder 500er-Variante ist dabei nicht sooo wichtig. 

MfG,
ile.


----------



## WallaceXIV (13. September 2010)

*Hallo Enermax-Team, Hallo PCGH(X)-Team,*

zur Zeit studiere ich an einer Fachhochschule Informationstechnik, und kenn mich daher gut mit Technik aus. 

Ich habe bereits die Gelegenheit bekommen ein Netzteil zu testen und hätte somit den perfekten Kanditaden (Gougar GX G600) zum Vergleich.

Im Anhang befinden sich einige Bilder aus dem Test.

Für den Lesertest stehen mir ein Digitus Netzteiltester, zum Testen der Spannungswerte und ein EAXXUS Energiemessgerät, für die Verbrauchsmessung, zur Verfügung.

Mein Textsystem für den Lesertest sieht wie folgt aus:



 Intel Q9550 @ Megahalems
 DFI LANParty P45 UT T2RS
 Leadtek GTX280
 4 GB OCZ DDR2-800 CL4
 Samsung SpinPoint F1 1000GiB (HD103UJ)
 Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music
 Gougar GX G600
 Thermaltake Element G
 Logitech G500
 Logitech G11
 ViewSonic VX2433wm 24 Zoll TFT
 
Das Netzteil-Review würde ich folgender Maßen gliedern:



 *Danksagung*
* Einleitung*
* Zahlen und Fakten*
* Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
* Äußere Eindrücke*
* Innere Eindrücke*
* Messungen*
* Fazit*
 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen ein Enermax Modu 87+ 600W bzw. 700W testen zu können.

*Freundliche Grüße, WaLLaCeXIV.*


----------



## Blackstacker (13. September 2010)

Irgendwie bin ich über diesen thread hier gestolpert und nehme mir jetzt auch mal den mut zu sagen das ich gerne eines dieser Netzteile mal testen würde.

Im moment läuft bei mir eine art übergangs System das etwas aus der reihe fällt aber dennoch für den test eines 500 Watt Netzteils sehr intressant ist, da die maximale Effizienz von Netzteilen meistens im bereich der 45-60 % auslastung ist.

Prozessor:   AMD Phenom II X2 545
MainBoard:   Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-UD2H
RAM:         4GB Kingston Hyper X DDR2 1066
Grafikkarte: Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4850
Mein aktuelles Netzteil ist das Corsair TX 650 das von Seasonic Produziert wird .

Die genauen details könnt ihr aus meinem sysprofile entnehmen, der link dazu ist in der signatur 

Zum durchführen von Messungen steht mir ein Leistungsmessgerät und Spannungsmessgerät zur verfügung.

Für Bilder eine Digitalkamera mit einer sehr guten Makro Funktion um auch  das Innenleben mal genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen um zu sehen was in diesem Netzteil verbaut worden ist  denn manchmal kann es doch sehr intressant sein was unter dem Blech so alles verbaut ist und vorallem wie.


----------



## Excalibur0177 (13. September 2010)

Hallo!
Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal wieder für einen Lesertest. ich hatte ja damals schon eine geschrieben, wo die Cougar-Netzteile getestet wurden.

Mein System ist immer noch das Gleiche wie damals:

Q6600 @ 3000Mhz, zum Testen bis über 3500MHz möglich
Gigabyte EP45-DS3
8Gb OCZ DDR2-1000
Gainward 9800GTX+ 512MB @812MHz
Samsung 1GB Hdd
LG DVD-Rom + DVD Ram
Netzteil: Derzeit OCZ StealthXStream
Gehäuse: Antec treehundred mit 3x 12cm und 1x 14cm Lüfter

Ich bin gelernter Radio-/Fernsehtechniker (Derzeit in Ausbildung zum Techniker/ Elektrotechnik) und damit in der Lage, Bauteilqualität zu begutachten, Spannungen, Ströme und Leistungen zu messen, und diese mit meinem OCZ-Netzteil zu vergleichen. Saubere Fotos können mit einer Canon Kamera gemacht werden.

Diesmal bewerbe ich mich für ein Netzteil mit 700 Watt. Wenn schon, denn schon.


----------



## John-800 (13. September 2010)

Wozu braucht ihr bloss von jedem NT 2 reviews???? Jeweils eins reicht doch.
Und zu diesem Test: Enermax Galaxy DXX 1KW. jup dat ding ist arg stabil. Jedoch sind diese Modu87+ wohl eher für Standart PCs gedacht, ergo kein Vergleich sinnvoll...


----------



## schlappe89 (13. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH Team,

so ich will mich auch bewerben. Wollte mir so ein Modu 87 eigendlich selbst kaufen, aber dann hat doch das Geld gefehlt 

Jetzt erst mal die Punkte abackern:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein *jawoll*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. *Artikel schreiben, *ckeck**
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen haben und sie selbstständig installieren können *läuft*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben *werd mich anstrengen aber das klappt *
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen *Ich hab ne gute Digicam*


Testen wollte ich damit mal ein CF System (leider nur 2x 4850 ... jaja das Buged is recht klein) + OC Quadcore (Phenom 955 max. Takt @ Noctua NH-D14)
Vergleich dürfte das Be Quiet L7 530W bieten.

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mich bei eurer Aktion berücksichtigt.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Forti (14. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH Team

das ist ja eine super Idee die Ihr da habt und auch recht passend. 
Am 1.10.2010 komm noch ein Schwesterchen zur GTX 460 1GB EE und diesbezüglich durchsuche ich schon seit ein paar Tagen die Foren und Internetseiten nach einem neuem NT.

Mein System besteht aus:
Core i5 760 2,8Ghz @ 4.0Ghz
EVGA P55 FTW
4GB 1600Mhz DDR3 RAM CORSAIR XMS3
EVGA GTX 460 1GB EE (belibiges OC bis 850|1700|2000)
2x 1TB SATA HDD
Kühlung ist ein Prolimatech Megahalems BS
Bequiet DP Pro 650W
ZALMAN GS 1000

Ich bastel seit ca 10 Jahren nun alleine an meinen PC´s und habe seit ca. 4 Jahren auch Erfahrung im Bereich Wasserkühlung. Dadurch denke ich bin ich bestimmt in der Lage auch ein Netzteil ein/auszubauen oder auch zu Zerlegen. Zur Not gebe ich es meiner 2 jährigen Tochter, sie schafft das bestimmt zu Zerlegen. 

Interessant wäre für mich das 700W NT, gerade auch wegen der SLI Option und den ausreichenden Reserven zum Overclocken.

Ich besitze keine mega Cam, aber mit der richtigen Ausleuchtung bekomme ich auch gute Fotos hin. Beispielfotos habe ich angehangen.

Vieleicht habe ich ja mal Glück und komme in die nähere Auswahl. 
Bis dahin


----------



## goido (14. September 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

dann reihe ich mich mal in die doch schon recht lange Liste der Bewerber ein.
Das ist zwar hier mein erster Beitrag aber ich halte mich trotzdem für einen würdigen Tester und irgendwann muss man ja mal anfangen.
Von der Hardware her, wäre ich auf jedenfall bestens gerüstet. Ich habe bereits den Vorgänger Modu 82+ im Einsatz und könnte so einen guten Vergleich machen. Die Effizienz könnte ich gut mit einem älteren 300 W Netzteil vergleichen das in meinem "Low Energy Home Server" im Betrieb ist.
Auch hab ich mir grad erst ne zweite GTX 275 gekauft und da bietet sich doch ein SLI Check geradezu an.

Eure Anforderungen an einen Tester kann ich gut erfüllen auch wenn das natürlich jeder von sich behauptet.
Aber und ich glaube, das hab ich hier noch nicht gelesen, Hardware fasziniert mich schon seid Jahren und schon der Geruch von PCB's zaubert mir ein Lächeln ins Gesicht. 

Also dann, ich würde mich freuen, als Tester dabei zu sein.

Hier mal noch die config meines Spiele-PC's:
Core i7-920 @ 2,67 Ghz
6 GB OCZ DDR3 1600 CL7-7-7 Platinum
Asrock X58 Extreme
2x POV GTX 275 im SLI-Verbund
500 GB Seagate 7200 U/min.
1500 GB WD Green
Samsung DVD-R/W
Enermax 525 W Modu 82+
Antec P182 schwarz
...und zum Schluss das Wichtigste, ein gutes altes 3,5" Floppy


----------



## Perry (14. September 2010)

Mangels Zeit zurück gezogen


----------



## Beerbelly (14. September 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test eines Netzteils "Enermax Modu87+" 

Sollte ich nicht ausgewählt werden, bekommt wohl ein anderer die Chance.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (14. September 2010)

geo schrieb:


> @Hendrix
> dein Link linkt nicht



          Danke für den Hinweis, jetzt aber, Link :  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ermax-modu-87-500-watt-erfahrungsbericht.html


----------



## Special_Flo (14. September 2010)

Guten Abend liebes PCGHx Team,
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um einen Platz in der Juri für diese Netzteile.



mfg Flo


----------



## PEG96 (14. September 2010)

Ich möchte mich auch gerne bewerben
Das Netzteil würde folgende Komponenten mit Strom versorgen:
Phenom II X6 1090T
Asus Crosshair IV Formula
2* Spinpoint F3
Radeon HD4890 VaporX
In einem Raven 2.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. September 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,
ich würde liebend gerne eines eurer Netzteile testen.
Ich beschäftige mich schon seit einer Weile sehr Ausführlich mit Hardware und das tue ich auch sehr gerne - (Fast) Alles was ich nun über Hardware weiß, weiß ich von euch nun denke ich das ich auch mit meinem inzwischen nicht unbeträchtlichen Wissen über Hardware den Usern des PCGHX Forums auch etwas "Beibringen" kann. Deshalb hätte ich gern das Enermax Modu 87+ mit 600 oder 700 Watt Leistung. Das Netzteil wird in einem Computer mit einer HD 4890 einem Phenom 2 955 BE und 4 Gib Ram und außerdem einer HD Fähigen TV Karte seinen Platz finden in dem momentan ein OCZ Stealth Stream mit 600W Leistung sitzt, da ich gerne die Vorteile des Enermax im Vergleich zu dem 80+ Bronze NT von OCZ und die eventuell eingesparten Euros "sehen" würde denke iIch das ich der "Richtige" bin. Die Effizienz des Netzteils wird unter verschiedenen Situationen getestet: Unter Spiele Last (Anno 1404, NFS Shift und Mafia2), unter Multimediabedingungen (Fehrnsehen via TVKarte im PC, Musiklast), selbstverständlich auch im Leerlauf mit und ohne CnQ und zuguter Letzt noch unter 100 Prozentiger Last mit Prime95 + Furmark.
Unter diesen verschiedenen Bedingungen wird das Netzteil gegen das OCZ antreten, der Computer ist ein Typischer Mittelklasse PC mit einem Jahr Alter, da diese Preisregion ja das Jagdgebiet des Enermax sein müsste dürfte der Test spannend werden.
Da ich kein Lautstärkemessgerät habe, werde ich das Modu 87+ in einem separatem "Schallarmenraum" (Ich wohne in einem ruhigen Dorf) stellen und die Lautstärke subjektiv bewerten.
Mfg Wa1lock
Die Impressionen werden mit einer Panasonic FZ 38 auf den Bildschirm gebannt.


----------



## pixelflair (14. September 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch mal für den Test..

Für vergleiche würde ein Enermax Liberty 500W und ein BeQuiet PurePower 350w sowie einige NoName NT zur Verfügung stehen.. Im Notfall auch mehr, da ich in nem PC Laden arbeite..

Würde die NT's auf Lautstärke, Stromverbrauch, Kabellängen, Lieferumfang testen.

Gruß
pixelflair


----------



## Lyran (14. September 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

ich möchte mich gerne als Tester für das Enermax Modu 87+ 500 Watt bewerben.

Seit mittlerweile 5 Jahren beschäftige ich mich intensiv mit Computern, dadurch konnte ich einige Erfahrung im Hardwarebereich ansammeln. An Netzteilen bekam ich bereits mehrere be quiet! Netzteile in die Hände, verfüge dadurch also über ein gewisses Hintergrundwissen. Das Enermax Netzteil käme in meinem LAN-Rechner zum Einsatz, über dessen Hardware ich euch einen kleinen Überblick geben möchte:

Intel Pentium Dualcore E2140 1,6GHz @2,96GHz@1,3V
2 GB OCZ Reaper HPC DDR2 1066 CL5
Gigabyte GA P35-DS3 Rev. 2.0
XFX GeForce 8800 GT XXX Alpha Dog @691/987/1728
LC Power LC420H-12 420 Watt
Ultron UG-80 Gehäuse
1x Western Digital VelociRaptor 150 GB 10.000rpm
1x Toshiba DVD-ROM
1x 120mm NoName Gehäuselüfter ohne Beleuchtung


Wie man sieht ist die CPU um 85% übertaktet. Ich würde gerne herausfinden wollen, ob das hochwertige Enermax noch mehr Takt ermöglichen würde, da ich die Vermutung habe, dass sich die CPU wegen des zu schwachen Netzteils nicht weiter übertakten lässt. Desweiteren ist das Gehäuse relativ schlecht zu belüften, hier könnte das Enermax in einem subjektiven Lautstärketest zeigen, wie es sich im Vergleich zum LC Power bei höheren Temperaturen verhält.

Ich würde sowohl die Gesamtaufnahme des Systems mit LC Power beziehungsweise Enermax Netzteil im Idle und unter Last messen(Messgerät vorhanden), als auch die Spannungsstabilität unter Volllast (Prime + FurMark) über mehrere Minuten zu protokollieren (Vollversion von Everest Ultimate). Für hochaufgelöste Bilder steht eine 7 Megapixel Kamera zur Verfügung.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Lyran


----------



## Nightspider (14. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den Lesertest zu dem Enermax 87+ 700W bewerben.
Mit einem laufenden Elektrotechnik-Studium und der nötigen Technik zum Testen des Verbrauchs im Vergleich zu einem Enermax Revolution 1250W denke ich einen vernünftigen Test auf die Beine stellen zu können.

Mein Test würde ein Vergleich zu oben genanntem Netzteil beinhalten, hinsichtlich Verarbeitung, Lautstärke, Effizienz, Größe, Besonderheiten und Anzahl der Anschlussmöglichkeiten.

Dokumentieren würde ich das ganze mit einer Canon EOS 1000D Spiegelreflexkamera.

Mein System:

-Gigabyte X58 - UD5
-Intel Core i7 920 @ 4,2 Ghz
-6GB DDR3 RAM
-GeForce 8800gt (Übergangslösung) - Test mit GTX480 (vom Freund) und 8800gt SLI möglich
-Intel X25-M 80GB SSD

Desweiteren baue ich privat für Freunde Computer zusammen und habe schon einige Erfahrung mit Enermax und Be Quiet Netzteilen gesammelt und kann daher auch etwas aus Erfahrung sprechen.
Ich bin auch aktiv in 2 anderen Hardware-Diskussions-Foren unterwegs und beteilige mich an vielen Diskussionen und denke sagen zu können, das ich gerne schreibe und auch gern mal einen Lesertest durchführen würde. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Nightspider


----------



## Minotaur (15. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH(X) Team, hallo Community...

So, habe mich erstmal registriert und auch schon mal ein Review begonnen, um zu zeigen dass ich mich nicht nur bewerben möchte, 
sondern es auch ernst nehme, wenn es ums testen von Hardware geht.
Ich lese euer Magazin schon seit vielen Jahren und dank euch kenne ich mich mittlererweile besser in Sachen Hardware aus als jeder 
Andere, den ich persönlich kenne.
Das Review ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, aber die Tage kommen immer mehr Daten rein.
Wie ich gerade euch mit Sicherheit nicht erklären muss, ist das Benchen sehr zeitaufwändig.
Ich bin selbstständiger Jungunternehmer und kann mir jede Menge Zeit für den Lesertest nehmen, 
da ich alle Termine für die nächsten sechs Wochen schon fix habe und pro Woche mindestens 
vier freie Tage, also kein Problem.

Das Review findet ihr hier

An Ausrüstung mangelt es mir nicht, mehrere Digicams sowie diverse Gehäuse (CM690 Pure Black & Thermaltake Matrix MX) sind ebenso wie Steckdosen-Verbrauchszähler und ausreichend Platz im Hobbyraum vorhanden. 
Da hier Netzteile mit Kabelmanagement getestet werden sollen, habe ich direkt den passenden Vergleichskandidaten. 
Ein Bequiet Dark Power pro 450W, welches sowieso bald durch ein stärkeres ausgetauscht werden sollte.
Zur Überprüfung der Spannungen verwende ich die Vollversion von Everest Ultimate Edition.
Meine Sytemkonfiguration könnt ihr dem Review bzw. meinem Profil entnehmen.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich meinen Beitritt zur PCGH(X) Community mit diesem Lesertest besiegeln dürfte und erwarte gespannt eure Entscheidung.

MFG...
Minotaur


			
				gefunden in einer Zeitung schrieb:
			
		

> Polizei warnt - Gefaelschte Intel-Prozessoren im Umlauf -
> Programme stuerzen schon nach einer Minute ab -
> Statt nach fünf bei echten


----------



## Cey (15. September 2010)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

bei Prozessoren oder Grafikkarten lässt sich der Fortschritt leicht messen, aber wie sieht es mit Netzteilen aus? Ich würde sehr gerne die neue Modu 87+-Serie von Enermax testen und dabei herausfinden, ob das Gesamtpaket stimmt.

Ein leistungsfähiger Core i7 und eine starke GTX 480 – beide unter Wasserkühlung – können dank ordentlicher Übertaktung jedes der drei Modelle voll auslasten. Doch wie sieht es dann noch mit der Lautstärke aus? Und kann das Netzteil auch noch bei Einbau und Optik punkten? An Konkurrenz wird es dank eines Corsair HX750 auf jeden Fall nicht fehlen!

Die Bedingungen erfülle ich alle gerne. Ich verfüge (hoffentlich bereits gut demonstriert) über eine ordentliche Schreibe, kann mit einer hochwertigen Digitalkamera gute Fotos schießen, besitze ein qualitatives Strommessgerät und werde mir für den Test auch noch ein gutes Multimeter zulegen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, einen dann hoffentlich für alle interessanten Lesertest verfassen zu dürfen!

Mit vielen Grüßen!
Cey


----------



## Sir Schlemmelot (16. September 2010)

Liebes PCGH- Team

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest der Enermax Netzteile bewerben. Ich wollte schon lange mal eine modulares Netzteil testen und damit das Kabelgewirr in meinem Rechner etwas verringern. Ich habe bereits mehrere Rechner zusammengebaut und glaube auch, dass ich das nötige Wissen für den Test mitbringe. Die Digitalkamera für den Test ist auch vorhanden. 
Meine Hardware

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
2GB DDR 2 
ATI Radeon HD 4870 512 MB 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Michael


----------



## Ramrod (16. September 2010)

Würde es auch testen, aber dafür sind die NTs einfach zu schwach, da müsste Ich einige Komponennten ausbauen und dann könnte Ich nicht wie gewohnt spielen und arbeiten.
Warum habt Ihr kein 850Watt Netzteil zum testen?


----------



## Xion4 (16. September 2010)

Hmmm...Enermax Modu testen?

Ja da bin ich dabei 

Warum nun gerade ich? Keine Ahnung, gibt es keinen Grund für, ich denke wir haben hier im Forum eine Experten die das Netzteil auf Herz und Nieren prüfen, sowie die Qualität der Bauteile beurteilen können.

Dennoch würd ich gerne ein großes Modu testen, und meinen Erfahrungsbericht darüber schreiben. Zum Vergleich habe ich ein Corsair HX 750 welches mir gute Dienste leistet und einen durchaus guten Ruf geniesst.

Da ich im Oktober endlich mit nem Kollegen ein wenig benchen soll, zwar nur Luft aber immerhin, würde ich das Netzteil schon gut fordern, da wir 2 MSI HD 5870 Lightning auf ein Classified E760 spannen werden, dementsprechend auch die CPU ein wenig treten werden. Somit werden wir mit Sicherheit die angegebenen 700 Watt überschreiten. Für kurze Durchläufe wäre es so zu prüfen, wie sich ein Modu bei Überlastung so schlägt, ein Messgerät für den Verbrauch würde dafür besorgt werden.

Es sollte ein Test für die durchschnittlichen User sein, das heißt im Speziellen werde ich auch auf Lautstärke, Handhabung sowie Wärmeentwicklung in einem TJ07 eingehen. Gerade für so ein Gehäuse wäre dass auch das Verhalten der Kabel bezogen auf Länge und Steifigkeit zu erwähnen, welche beim Corsair schon echt gut ist.

Nun stellt sich die Frage, was würde ich mit dem Enermax wollen, habe doch schon ein sehr gutes Corsair, nun ja, ehrlich gesagt ist mir das Corsair zu laut, und würde gerne ersetzt werden.

Ausstattung für akzeptable Fotos habe ich auch zur Verfügung, eine Digitale Spiegelreflexkamera befindet sich in meinem Dunstkreis, und an manchen Tagen bin ich sogar im Stande gute Fotos zu machen.


----------



## tobi757 (16. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team, 

ich würde mich sehr freuen, 
wenn ich das Enermax Modu 87+ testen darf.

Verbaut wird es in diesem System:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 E0@Prolimatech Mega Shadow 
ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo 
4GB G.Skill Trident 1066Mhz CL5 1,8V
Sapphire Radeon HD5850 1GB@Prolimatech MK13
ASUS Xonar DX 
Samsung SP2504C
Western Digital WD5000AAKS
Lancool K-62 

In den Test würde ich folgende Punkte mit einbeziehen: 

-Technische Daten 
-Lieferumfang
-Anleitung
-Einbau
-Kabellägen
-Anschlüsse
-Möglichkeiten mit dem Kabelmanagment
-Design/optischer Eindruck/Verarbeitung 
-Gesamte Leistungsaufnahme des System bei Maximaler Auslastung ohne OC/mit OC 
-Leistungsaufnahme im Idle 
-OC-Verhalten mit diesem Netzteil 
-Spannungsstabilität unter Last (mit/ohne OC) und im Idle 
-48h Test unter Vollast mit OC 
-Hitzeentwicklung 
-Läutstärke (alle Lüfter im PC lassen sich abschalten)

Ich werde auch mit mehren Grafikkarten einen Test durchführen.

Eine Menge Bilder sollen auch noch dazu kommen, gute Kamera ist vorhanden.
Auch ein Video wird gemacht, damit sich auch andere User einen Eindruck von der Lautstärke des Netzteils machen können.

Zum darstellen der Testergebnisse verfüge ich über alle nötigen Programme
(Office 2010, Photoshop CS4 ...)

Das schreiben von langen Texten ist kein Problem für mich.
Ich freue mich wenn ich anderen Leuten helfen und sie informieren kann. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
tobi757


----------



## domtom33 (16. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team, 

ich nehm die Gelegenheit beim Schopfe, und bewerb mich auch für den Lesertest. 

Bin gerade auf Komponentensuche für einen PC-Neuaufbau. Den alten PC, ein Athlon X2 mit einer 7900GtÓ  hab ich richtig gut an meine Schwiegermutter verkauft 

Bis jetzt sind nachfolgende Komponenten in der engeren Auswahl: 

1.  AMD Phenom II X4 965 
2.  Sapphire HD5850 TOXIC
3.  60GB SSD 
4.  4Gb DDR-RAM
5.  MSI 870A-G54
6.  Netzteil ?? 

Die Komponenten und Zub. werden die nächsten 14 Tage bestellt.

Fototechnisch kann ich mit einer Sony DSC-R1 und ner Nikon D5000 "protzen" - und ganz passabel umgehen.

Hab zwar bis dato hier im Forum mehr gelesen denn geschrieben, aber denke, das ich das auch noch hinbekomm...bin ja nt mehr der jüngste  

wie sagt man(n) so schön... es wäre mir ein Fest 

der domtom


----------



## Darkdriver (16. September 2010)

Ich bewerbe mich wie immer. Vermutlich werde ich eh nicht ausgewählt. Mir würde die 500W Version völlig ausreichen. So stromhungrig ist mein PC auch wieder nicht.


----------



## micRobe (16. September 2010)

Hello again,

leider hat es beim Netzteiltest von Cougar nicht geklappt, daher gleich die neue Bewerbung für den Test mit Enermax Netzteilen 87+ 600 oder 700 Watt

1. Testsystem:
i7-980x OC
Asus Rampage III Extreme
GTX 470 superclocked
12 GB Corsair Dominator
OCZ Summit 250 GB
2x Seagate Barracuda 750 GB
1x Seagate Barracuda 1 TB
1x Creative X-FI Titanium Fatality Pro
Enermax 625 Watt Modu 82+
Corsair 800 D Gehäuse 
CPU, GPU, RAM, Motherboard watercooled
Betriebsystem Win7 64 Ultimate

2. Testsystem:
Q9450
Asus Maximus II Formula
460 GTX OC Gigabyte 
4 GB Corsair Dominator
500 GB Seagate 
Tagan 500 Watt Netzteil
Antec Twelve Hundred Air cooled
 Betriebsystem Vista Ultimate 64bit

Eine Canon Eos 500D für die Bilderserie, ein Netzteiltester und ein Stromprüfgerät sind auch vorhanden.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich einen ausführlichen Test verfassen dürfte.


----------



## wirelessy (16. September 2010)

Guten Tag,
ich würde mich gerne für einen ersten Lesertest bewerben - irgendwann muss logischerweise ein erstes Mal sein.
Die Anforderungen erfülle ich selbstverständlich, nur bei den Fotos muss man unter Umständen kleine Abstriche machen - da kann ich nur eine 5MP Handycam bieten.

Mein System besteht derzeit aus:
AMD Phenom II X4 945
MSI K9N-2GM-FIH
4x 1GB Kingston HyperX 800 MHz DDR2 RAM
NVidia GTS250 512 MB
3x Festplatten
Corsair VX450W
Thermaltake Lanbox Lite

Auf Grund dieser Komponenten kommt für mich nur das 500W-Modell in Frage. Ich habe schon immer mit dem Gedanken gespielt, mir ein modulares Netzteil zuzulegen, aber als armer Schüler haben mich die Preise abgeschreckt - jetzt bietet sich mir die Chance endlich etwas Ordnung in die kleine Kiste zu bringen 
Zu dem inneren Aufbau werde ich leider nichts sagen können, da ich auf dem Gebiet nicht ausgebildet bin oder große Erfahrung habe, dafür werde ich die Effizienz im Vergleich zu meinem jetzigem 80Plus Netzteil in den Fokus rücken, subjektive Lautstärke werde ich selbstverständlich auch noch testen (innerhalb und außerhalb meines Systems).

Viele Grüße,
Markus S.


----------



## Replikator84 (16. September 2010)

Hallöchen, auch ich möchte mich für einer dieser Netzteile bewerben. 

Ich bin im moment auch auf der suche nach einem neuen Netzteil. 

Vergleiche stehen auch zur Verfügung ( OZC Stealth 500 Watt, und paar Noname NT) 
Ein Stromverbrauchsmessgerät habe ich auch. 

Mein System besteht aus: 

Intel Core i7 965 EE, Foxconn Flaming Blade GTI, 6 GB DDR3 Corsair Dominator, Asus GTX 470, SuperTalent 64 GB SSD, 

und: 

Intel Core i7 920, Asus Rampage II Extreme,  6 GB DDR3 Corsair Dominator.... 


Grüsse,


----------



## pkay (16. September 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

Ich bewerbe mich als Lesetester für eines Ihrer Enermax-Netzteile.
Zu meiner Person. Ich heiße Robert P., bin 23 Jahre alt und studiere Informatik.
Seit dem Jahr 2000 interessiere ich mich zunehmend für PC-Hard- sowie Software, sodass ich nach meinem Abitur beschlossen habe mein Hobby zum Beruf zu machen. 
In meiner Freizeit schraube ich an PC's rum und stehe gerne Menschen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite.
Darüber hinaus beziehe ich seit 2005 in regelmäßigen Abständen Ihre Zeitschrift, welche mein Wissen kontinuierlich erweitert und mich auf dem neuesten Stand hält.
Vor ca. 1 Woche habe ich mir ein neues Desktop PC-System gekauft, welches noch darauf wartet auf Herz und Nieren getestet zu werden.
Somit spricht mich Ihre Annonce perfekt an.
Zurzeit befindet sich im System mit folgender Konfiguration ein Enermax Netzteil aus dem Jahr 2005, Modell: Coolergiant II 600W, welches ich aufgrund steigender Stromkosten sowie der Energieeffizienz und des Alters meinen Komponenten nicht mehr zumuten möchte.

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B + Scythe S-Flex 1200 120mm Lüfter

Mainboard: MSI 870A-G54

RAM: 4GB G-Skill Ripjaws DDR3-1333 (2x 2GB) CL7-7-7-21

GPU: MSI N470GTX

SSD: Corsair Force F60 (60GB) System

HDD: Samsung HD501LJ (500GB) Daten

Sound: Creative X-Fi Titanium - Fatal1ty Professional Series

TV-Karte: Hauppauge HVR-4000

Laufwerk: LG-DVD Brenner

Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Lüftersteuerung

VL-System MPlay Blast 5,25" Media Bay

Lian-Li Cardreader

MSI USB Bluetooth Modul

3x Scythe S-Flex 120mm Gehäuselüfter

1x Scythe S-Flex 92mm Gehäuselüfter

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor Aluminium Silber Big Tower

sowie 2 externe USB Festplatten (1x 3,5" Seagate 1TB, 1x 2,5" Trekstor 320GB) für Daten


  Ihre ausgeschriebenen Bedingungen stellen für mich kein Problem dar. Das benötigte Equipment
samt sehr guter Kamera und fachlicher Kompetenz zur Durchführung des Tests ist vorhanden.
Bei Übertaktung des Systems ziehe ich in Erwägung das Modell mit 700W dem Modell mit 600W vorzuziehen.


  Über eine positive Rückmeldung Ihrerseits würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert P.


----------



## Medcha (16. September 2010)

Junge, Junge,... das sind ja zum größten Teil Topbewerbungen! Als ich die Threadüberschrift las, hatte ich mir deutlich amatuerhaftere vorgestellt. Da wird das PCGH-Gremium aber lange diskutieren müssen.

Viel Erfolg an alle Bewerber! Bin jetzt schon heiß auf die Artikel!


----------



## zcei (16. September 2010)

Ich meine, dass mal ein Statement des Teams war was besagt, dass ein Zufallsgenerator laufen gelassen wird und dann geguckt wird, ob die Bewerbung einigermaßen gut ist


----------



## czerniawy (16. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest eines Netzteils bewerben. Ich bin ein Student in dessen billig-Netzteil einige Spulen oder Spannungswandler vor einem Monat angefangen naban zu piepsen. Ich habe Erfahrung in Hard- und Software die seit Zeiten der Amiga 500 ständig wächst (ich bin seit 4 Jahren an der Uni als EDV Hilfskraft tätig). Ich verfüge über folgende HW Konfiguration:
C2D 8500
4GB 800 MHz Ram
HD 4850 512MB (HD 5870 1GB im Zweitrechner vorhanden)
Sharkoon Rebel
4 HDD - 1TB, 1TB, 250GB, 160GB (letzten beiden nicht permanent angeschlossen)
2 DVD Laufwerke
ca 5 Lüfter diverser Hersteller 

Fotoapparat: Minolta A200

Ich würde mich sehr freuen den Lesertest durchzuführen und meine Ohren währen für ein neues Netzteil sehr dankbar. Mein Geldbeutel der, im Rahmen der Unterstützung des bankrotten Staates
durch Studienbeiträge, sehr abgenommen hat kann diesen Wunsch leider nicht erfüllen. 

mit besten Grüßen

Czerniawy


----------



## kampfschaaaf (16. September 2010)

Auch ich möchte eines der Netzteile testen und einen kurzen Artikel dazu verfassen. Allerdings schreibe ich noch nach den älteren Rechtschreibregeln; das müßte also von einem Korrekturleser in Ordnung gebracht werden.

Da soll das NT rein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Phenom II X6 1090T, 
- Crosshair IV, 
- Voodoo5 5500MAC, 2x HD5870 (Powercolor PCX, Gigabyte SOC), 
- 8GB DDR3-2000 CL8 Kingston HyperX, 
- Lian Li PC-P80 ATI-Ltd, 
- 360er Radi im Boden (meist im Passiv-Betrieb), 120er Radi im Heck - 
alles schön leise, außer der Gigabyte Karte, die übermorgen ebenfalls unter Wasser kommt.

Durch das Crossfire-Setup meiner beiden kampfwertgesteigerten HD5870 werde ich wohl ziemlich an den 12V-Rails zerren. Ablesen kann ich die Leistungsaufnahme an meinem VA-Meter der Lüftersteuerung. Das arbeitet bis 999W, darüber nullt das Display. ZALMAN sah zu dieser Zeit wohl noch keine höheren Leistungen vor.

Ich fing damals wie (fast) jeder mit einem VIC=20 mit Datasette an. Das war 1985. Später folgte ein C=64, darauf ein C=128D und wie kann es anders sein: Ein AMIGA2000. Erst 1996, als die x86-Architektur langsam aber sicher am 68000er vorbeizog, sprang ich auf den Pentium75-Zug auf.

In meinem Hauptprofil auf sysProfile sind einige meiner Projekte zu sehen. Ebenso ist meine "Schreibe" zu lesen. Ich hoffe ein NT zu erhalten. Sollte das der Fall sein, muß es mein System auch bei 6x4,4GHz (1,5575VCore) mit beiden GraKas stützen können. Natürlich bin ich auch flexibel genug eine GraKa auszubauen, um ein "schwächeres" NT zu testen.

Fotos mache ich mit einer OLYMPUS oder CASIO, je nach Licht.

MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## baensch (16. September 2010)

Hi PCGH Team,
soo das ist ein weiterer versuch den Lesertest schreiben zu dürfen, folgendes steckt im moment in meinem kleinen Schätzchen :

-E8400 @ 3,6 GHz
-Asus P5Q-Pro
-Creativ X-FI Titanium
-GTX275 
-4 GIG GEIL Dragon Series
-insgesamt 1,3 TB HDD ( 2x500 Gig RAID0, 1x 1TB Western Digital Cavier Black, 1x Samsung 320 GB)
-Cougar 700 W CM 

im groben gesagt ein schöner Mittelklasse PC mit einem guten Vergleichsnetzteil.
Ich hoffe diesmal bin ich der glückliche, aber trotzdem allen anderen viel Glück

lieben Gruß baensch


----------



## maxe (16. September 2010)

Hi PCGH-Redaktion und Community,
Da ich schon immer einmal einen Lesertest machen wollte und auch mit Netzteilen schon ein paar Erfahrungen gemacht habe möchte ich mich für den Test eines Enermax-Netzteiles bewerben. Meine Kenntnisse über Netzteile erstrecken sich vom Einbauen, theorthischer Sleeving-Kenntnisse (hab schon Werkzeug aber habs noch nicht gemacht bis hin zum er- äh zerlegen [siehe mein Thread "Thermaltake Toughpower 850W" (Link siehe Anhang)] der Stromwandler. Netzteile Ein- und Auszubauen finde ich easy, ich bin generell beim Computerschrauben der Meinung "LEGO ist auch nichts anderes". 
Abschließend noch zum System: 
Das relevanteste für einen Netzteil-Test wäre einmal die Leistungsaufnahme des Computers und die liegt bei Volllast bei ca. 450-500 Watt. Zurzeit ist mein PC mit einem BeQuiet Darkpower Pro 550W ausgestattet, es wird ein Intel Core2Quad Q6600 (übertaktet!), eine Geforce 9800GTX sowie ein Gigabyte GA-X48 DQ6 betrieben (mehr Infos zum System im Sysprofile-Link im Anhang!) . Die Hardware ist zwar nicht mehr die Aktuellste aber ich denke dem Netzteil ist das relativ egal ob nun mein System oder etwa ein Neueres mit ähnlichem Stromverbrauch befeuert wird. Zur Fotografischen Ausstattung zählt eine Canon EOS 400D mit Stativ und ein optisch (meiner Meinung) ganz passables System. Ich würde mich sehr geehrt führen, wenn ich eines der Netzteile testen dürfte. 
Viele Grüße,
maxe


----------



## Philipus II (17. September 2010)

Hi, ich hätte ebenfalls Interesse am Lesertest.

Zur Person:
Ich bin seit Jahren unter dem Nick Philipus II in verschiedenen  Hardwareforen aktiv (gulli:board, hardwareluxx, 3d-center, pcghx,  freibrief.net und seit kurzem auch bei computerbase).  Ich habe  bereits  einen Alfa High End Wlan Adapter reviewed und ein Cougar Power 550 im  Rahmen des 3DC Lesertests getestet.

Zum Test:
Mein Interesse gilt primär dem 500W Modell
Mit meinem System kann ich das 500W Modell ganz ordentlich auslasten
Mein Rechner:
AMD Phenom II 920
Asrock A770 CF
AMD/ATI HD 4870 1024 MB Sapphire toxic
4 GB DDR2-1066
2 HDDs, 2 optische Laufwerke
Ich erreiche damit eine sehr gute Auslastung von je nach Netzteil  430-440W (ohne OC) stromnetzseitig. Ein Mehrverbrauch liesse sich durch Übertaktung machen. Zweitsysteme wären zwar verhanden, ein Test  erscheint mir aber nicht für sinnvoll, da ich den Teillastbereich auch  durch Reduzierung der Last testen kann.
Als "Gegner" hab' ich aktuell ein in Cougar Power 550 und ein Seasonic  S12II 430W "classic" da. Das noch irgendwo rumliegende Xilence  mitzutesten gefährdet nur meine Hardware und führt zur revolutionären  Erkenntnis, dass man keine Billignetzteile verbauen sollte, daher habe  ich diesmal "nur" 2 Konkurrenten.

Der Testaufbau würde sich im grossen und ganzen an meinem ersten Netzteiltest orientieren. 
Zusätzlich wären diesmal Spannungsmessungen mit einem Multimeter drin.
Da der schnellste Lüfter in meinem System 1000 rpm hat und auch die  Grafikkarte (toxic Version der HD 4870) ziemlich leise ist, kann ich  eine gute Lautstärkeeinschätzung für normal-leise Rechner geben. Zudem kann ich kurzzeitig die Lüfter blockieren und dann eine Einschätzung im Vergleich zu den HDDs geben.

Schreibstil und Bilder könnt' ihr euch selber angucken. Ich find' man kann erkennen, worums geht.


----------



## DanielOcean (17. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls um eines der sechs Leser-Reviews und würde mich riesig freuen wenn ich den Zuschlag für eines der beiden 500W Exemplare erhalten würde; andererseits wäre ich verständlicher auch nicht böse wenn statt dessen eines der stärkeren Modell ins Haus flattern würde, wenngleich etwas überdimensioniert für meinen HTPC...

Ich bin hier im Forum eher einer der stilleren Leser und somit bisher nicht sonderlich aktiv, dennoch würde ich mich gern sinnvoll beteiligen und dies am liebsten mit einem ausgiebigen Praxis-Test eines der von Euch zur Verfügung gestellten Produkte; im Übrigen finde ich es toll, dass Ihr diese Möglichkeit bietet Eure Leser mit einzubeziehen - ganz großes Tennis!

Ihr fragt euch aber sicher was mich dazu qualifiziert einen solchen Bericht für Euch anfertigen zu können?! Zum Einen dass ich nicht ganz ungeschickt mit der deutschen Sprache umgehen kann und auch Satzzeichen für mich nicht ganz unbekannt sind; auf der anderen Seite macht es mir riesigen Spaß zu schreiben, natürlich am liebsten über Themen wie dieses hier, welche mich sehr interessieren; es wird mir auch immer wieder nachgesagt, dass man meine Texte sehr gut lesen kann und es zudem auch Spaß macht sich damit zu beschäftigen...

Was die Bebilderung angeht, so kann ich auf zwei wertigen Spiegelreflex-Kameras zurückgreifen und schaffe somit die Voraussetzungen für vernünftige Fotos; das Beleuchtungsequipment hat sich seit einigen Tagen auch entsprechend angepasst und wird sicher seinen Teil dazu beitragen die Qualität zu erhöhen. Ich bin zwar noch am Anfang meiner Fotografen-Karriere, aber mehr als einfaches draufzielen und abdrücken ist alle mal drin...

Was ich meinerseits nicht bieten kann sind professionelle elektronische Messgeräte um exakte wissenschaftliche Werte zuliefern und somit die technische Seite mit tausenden von Zahlen abzudecken, lediglich ein Laien-Multimeter von Voltcraft ist vorhanden unm diesen Bereich anzureißen; ich glaube aber auch dass dies vielmehr von anderen Teilnehmern exzessiv gemacht wird und man durch meinen Beitrag eine andere Facette hineinbringt, mehr auf Haptik, Optik & Ästhetik ausgelegt, generell eher Praxis-orientiert wodurch das Review z.B. auch für Anfänger leicht nachvollziehbar bleibt; unterm Strich bin ich sicher wesentlich mehr der emotionale Schreiber, der versucht "mittendrin, statt nur dabei" zu vermitteln und weniger analytisch nüchtern abhandelt; dennoch werde ich alles in einem ordentlich gegliederten Report unterbringen und stets entsprechend mit Bildern und/oder Zeichnungen auflockern. Kein Bereich wird ausgelassen, der Bericht wird äußerst umfassend und detailreich aber eben etwas weniger wissenschaftlich, dafür mehr "aus dem Leben" mit einem Schuss Entertainment und ner Briese Humor... Einfach etwas anders...

Mein bisheriges System ist als HTPC ausgelegt, mit dem aber auch durchaus mal gearbeitet werden kann. Allerdings bin ich nicht Spiele-ambitioniert und mein Rechner für entsprechendes eher ungeeignet, das gewünschte Netzteil eignet sich aufgrund der Herstellerangaben jedoch hervorragend für einen Multimedia-PC der möglichst leise agiert. Mit dem Kabel-Management ist das Enermax auch für die innere Optik prädestiniert und passt somit auch in mein wertiges Äußeres.

Der Bericht selbst kann auch mit einem Abschnitt "Gegenüberstellung Seasonic X-560W" erfolgen, je nachdem ob ein solcher Vergleich gewünscht ist; das Seasonic-Netzteil ist sicher eines der direkten Konkurrenten des Enermax Modu87+ und eine Begutachtung beider Netzteile könnte für viele Leser äußerst interessant sein...

Wenn Ihr Euch noch ein Bild davon machen wollt wie ein solcher Bericht von mir angefertigt aussehen kann, dann lade ich Euch herzlich auf  die Seite meines Gehäuse-Review bei Euren Kollegen von computerbase.de ein; somit könnt Ihr Euch ungefähr ein Bild machen wie Ich arbeite; auch mein System ist dabei zu begutachten, wenngleich in der Zwischenzeit noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten verändert wurden... Ich hoffe Euch gefällts und Ihr nehmt mich auf in den erlesen Kreis 

Freue mich von Euch zu hören


----------



## Bodmi (17. September 2010)

Guten Tag.

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit als Lesertester.

Ich bin 21 jahre alt und wohne in der nähe von Zermatt in der Schweiz.

Ich besitze momentan ein 750 Watt Netzteil von Thermaltake. Nun stellt sich die Frage wesshalb ich dann ein anderes testen möchte, dazu folgendes:
Das Thermaltake Netzteil ist von der Qualität her sehr gut, aber da ich ein kleines Gehäuse (Thermaltake Soprando DX) habe, lässt das Cablemanagement sehr zu wünschen übrig.

Ich finde das mein System ideal ist um ein Netzteil zu testen, da ich hightech auf kleinstem Platz besitze, und Themen wie: Wärme, Lautstärke, Cable Management, Verarbeitung usw. usf. dort sehr wichtig sind.

Mein System:

AMD Phenom II X4 965
8 Gb Patriot DDR2 Ram
Gigabyte Ati 5770
Wasserkühlung mit einem 420er Radiator
3x 14cm Lüfter, 2x 12cm Lüfter
NZXT Lüftersteuerung mit Display

Eine besonderheit bei meinem Test wäre:
Ich Wohne nur wenige Meter von einer Trafostation entfernt, desshalb kommen aus meinen Steckdosen nicht die Normalen 230V sondern satte 243V, was eine extrembelastung für Netzteile darstellt. (Noname Netzteile brennen nach wenigen Wochen meistens durch)

Da mein Pc meistens mehrere Tage am Stück unter Vollast läuft kann ich präzise Daten über Temperatur und Lautstärke liefern.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

J.L.


----------



## elohim (17. September 2010)

Servus,

ich komme aus Niedersachsen, bin ein 28 Jahre alter Student und würde mich hiermit liebend gerne für euren Leser-Test bewerben.

Ich bin momentan ohnehin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Netzteil und habe mich schon ausgiebig mit diversen Netzteilen in dieser Preis- und Qualitätsklasse beschäftigt. 
Mir persönlich ist an einem  Netzteil die Effizienz, die Modularität der Verkablung und die Verarbeitung sehr wichtig, über allem steht bei mir aber der Wunsch nach einem möglichst leisen PC:
Dafür ein geignet Netzteil zu finden stellt sich bei meiner Suche als das größte Problem auf dem Weg zu einem Silent-System dar.

Ich würde also gerne für euch und die Leser testen ob das Netzteil meinen empfindlichen Ohren und meinen Qualitativen Ansprüchen genügen kann.

Mein System sieht wie folgt aus:

*AMD Phenom II x4 @3,3 GHz*, gekühlt durch den Thermalright Silver Arrow
*Gigabyte GTX 460 OC *(bestellt, sobald erhältlich mit neuem Kühler, im Moment noch eine *8800GT*)
*6GB DDR-3 1333 RAM*
*Lian Li 7FN *Gehäuse
*2 HDDS* (1x SATA, 1x IDE)
*BeQuiet *Gehäuse Lüfter 3x

Für mein System würde wohl das 500W Modell ausreichend sein. Wobei ich für den Fall einer erfolgreichen Bewerbung einige € übrig hätte und mir überlegen würde eine zweite GTX 460 zu bestellen um das Netzteil im SLI Modus zu testen.


Besten Dank und beste Grüße, 
In freudiger Erwartung

elohim


----------



## Monsterclock (17. September 2010)

Hi PCGH-Team,

ich würde mich gern für den Lesertest bewerben.
Anfangs zu meiner Person, ich bin 18 und gehe in eine 13 Klasse auf dem Gymnasium. Mu meinen besten Fächern gehört Physik, in dem ich auch schon ein Referat über Netzteile gemacht habe.

Die Eckdaten des Testsystems sind. Für die Rechenleistung sorgt ein Core i7 920. Für Action sorgt eine Nvidia GTX 280, die die Pixel auf einem 24" Monitor in Fahrt bringt. Das ganze ist auf einem Lan-Party JR T3H6-X58 untergebracht, und am Leben hält das ganze ein BeQuiet E6 650W. Deshalb halte ich es am sinnvollsten das 600W oder 700W NT zu testen. Wobei das 500W wahrscheinlich noch nicht überlastet ist, es liegt aber an der Grenze.

Im Anhang gibt es ein paar Bilder von dem momentanen Aufbau, der immoment eine Übergangslösung ist, weil das Case noch nicht fertig ist.

Wie man auch sehen kann ist das System Wassergekühlt, weil ich viel Wert auf einen leisen PC lege. Das wäre auch ein Punkt, welchen ich am Netzteil testen werde. Die Frage ob die Spulen der Graka/MBs lauter sind als die des Netzteils werde ich auch beantworten.

Ein Sache die ich auch untersuchen werde ist die Stabilität des Netzteils. Hierführ ist ein Dauerlauftest geplant @Coredamage + Furmark@ExtremeBurningMode.

Was ich auch noch versuchen werde ist, das Ganze mit einem Ozillograhpen aus der Schule verbinden und die Spannungstabilität der 5V und 12V Leitungen zu untersuchen.

Ein weiterer Aspekt den es zu untersuchen gibt ist natürlich wie das Netzteil sich vom Verbrauch gegen das alte, was nun schon ein paar jöhrchen auf dem Buckel hat, ich werde auch ein Rechenbeispiel anbringen das zeigen wird ob sich so ein Netzteil im Laufe der Zeit auszahlt, oder in welcher Zeit.

Natürlich wird es auch Bilder vom Netzteil geben. Ich versuche jeden cm² des Netzteils mit allen hier zu teilen, sowohl im auseinandergebauten Zustand (keine Sorge ich weiß was ich tue), als auch "out of the box".

Über die Möglichkeit einen Lesertest über ein Gerät zu machen mit dem ich mich auskenne und über das nötige hintergrundwissen verfüge, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Und was ich auch noch teste: "Wie sieht mein Case mit Kabelmanagement aus?" 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Monsterclock


----------



## 4Kerner (17. September 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

 engagierten Lesertestern wird von Enermax und PCGH freundlicherweise wieder ein Review der neuen Netzteilserie Modu87+ ermöglicht, weshalb ich diesmal die Chance erneut nicht missen möchte, einer der sechs glücklichen Teilnehmer zu werden.
Meine Bewerbung richtet sich im Speziellen an das 500 Watt leistende Netzteil (*Enermax Modu87+ 500W*). Der Grund dafür ist mein Testsystem, denn die beiden anderen Varianten wären zu überdimensioniert für folgende Hardware:


*Prozessor:* Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (@ 4000 MHz)
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire TOXIC Radeon HD4870 1GB (@ GPU: 790MHz, Mem.: 1000MHz)
 *Mainboard:* GigaByte GA-EP45-UD3
*CPU-Kühler:* Prolimatech Armageddon „Wind Edition“
 *Arbeitsspeicher:* OCZ Platinum XTC Edition 4GB DDR2-1066
*Gehäuse:* Cooler Master Centurion 590
(eventuell steht mir ein weiteres stromhungrigeres System eines Freundes zur Verfügung, wofür ich aber nicht garantieren kann).​Ein Netzteil-Test ist aber nichts ohne Vergleichsmesswerte. Die folgenden beiden Netzteile, die in der 500 Watt Leistungsklasse spielen, werden diese liefern und aufzeigen, ob das Modu87+ 500W top oder doch eher ein Flop ist.


*Enermax Modu82+ 525W* (dieser Vergleich wird ganz besonders brisant, denn hiermit hätte ich die Möglichkeit das neue Modell mit dem unmittelbaren Vorgänger zu vergleichen)
 *Antec TruePower New TP-550*

Um meinen Praxistest mit Zahlen und Fakten zu fundieren, stehen mir die folgenden Messgeräte zur Verfügung:


 *Spannungsmessung:* Digitus DA-70601 PC ATX Netzteil Tester
*Temperaturmessung:* Raytek Raynger ST3 Laserthermometer
*Verbrauchsmessung:* Voltcraft Energy Monitor 3000

Um das alles zusammenzufassen ergibt sich folgende Gliederung:


 *Danksagungen*
*Einleitung* (hierzu habe ich schon eine Vorabversion verfasst, für Moderatoren, Redakteure und Administratoren ist sie im Vorbereitungsforum unter dem Titel   [FONT=&quot]„[/FONT][Lesertest] Enermax Modu87+ 500W - Einleitung[FONT=&quot]“[/FONT] einsehbar)
*Technische Daten*
*Erster Eindruck*
Verpackung
Lieferumfang
 
*Enermax Modu87+ 500W im Detail*
Design
Kabel
Innenraum (z.B. Kühlung, Komponenten, etc.; da ich kein Netzteilspezialist bin, werden sich in diesem Unterkapitel zumeist Impressionen befinden)
 
*Praxistest*
Spannungsmessung
Temperaturmessung (Abluft, Gehäuse)
Verbrauchsmessung
Subjektive Lautstärke
Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeit der Lüfter (in den jeweiligen Lastzuständen)
 
*Fazit* (mit einer übersichtlichen Pro & Contra-Liste)
*Weiterführende Links*
Herstellerseite
PCGH-Preisvergleich
 

Damit Sie sich einen Eindruck von der Qualität meiner Testartikel verschaffen können, würde ich Ihnen gerne meine bisher verfassten Reviews vorstellen.


 Prolimatech Armageddon „Wind Edition“
Roccat Pyra Mobile Wireless Gaming Mouse
Cherry eVolution Barracuda XT Wireless MultiMedia Desktop

Abschließend möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich mit den Teilnahmebedingungen einverstanden bin und alle Voraussetzungen erfülle.

Es wäre mir eine große Ehre, das Netzteil testen zu dürfen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
4Kerner​


----------



## Simon93 (18. September 2010)

Ich möchte mich dann auch mal bewerben.
Hardwaretechnisch kann ich einige Erfahrungen aufweisen. Habe schon an vielen PCs Aufrüstungen und Reperaturen vorgenommen. Da ich mein Netzteil sowieso ersetzen muss (habe ein Super Flower SF550P14P, das ständig überhitzt) wäre ich ein geeigneter Kandidat für den Lesertest.
Gute Fotos und anschauliche Testberichte wären gar kein Problem!
Für mich würden 500W zwar reichen, aber 600W wären aufgrund meiner Hardwarekonfiguration im ATX-Tower deutlich besser.
Mit hoffnungsvollen Grüßen
Simon!


----------



## naturbursche (18. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte mich gerne aus aktuellem Auslass hier für den Netzteiltest bewerben.
Heute morgen ist mir mein derzeitiges Netzteil (NoName-750Watt) aus meinem GamerPC abgeraucht. Komplettversagen, das hat folgenden Hintergrund...

Ich habe meine GTX460 umgebaut und den fehlenden VRM Kühler auf der Palit Sonic Platinium nun endlich gegen einen selbst angefertigtem Kühler von Fischer Elektronik ersetzt, mit dem Ziel die schon stark übertaktete Grafikkarte nun weiter zu übertakten, indem ich auch an der Spannungsversorgung drehe, war dies unerlässlich auch die nicht gekühlten VRM zu kühlen.

Nach einigen Test, hatte sich rausgestellt das die Graka auf 860MHz GPU-Takt absolut stabil im Volllastbetrieb zu noch moderaten Spannungen läuft und zwar mit den Settings...
VDCC=1.050 Volt bei 860MHz GPU und 1720 MHz Shader Takt, getestet habe ich die Settings mit Furmark, 3dmark Vantage und Metro2033.

Nun ist heute nach einer mehrstündigen Testphase mein derzeitiges Netzteil komplett abgeraucht (=NoName 750Watt), nachdem ich eigentlich noch eine finale Testrunde machen wollte mit einem digitalen Wattmessgerät, bei GPU-Takt 800 MHz hatte mein Rechner bis dato im Volllastbetrieb (Prime95+Furmark) 403 Watt gezogen.

Ich wäre an dem 700 Watt Netzteil interessiert und würde einen ausführlichen Test damit machen, schon aus eigenem Interesse. Ich plane auch die CPU später noch gegen eine Q9650 zu wechseln, dafür brauche ich auch noch ein paar Watt an Reserve, also das 500 Watt-Netzteil wäre definitiv in meinem System zu knapp bemessen.

Gruss
Hendrik

Mein Testsystem:
Motherboard : ASUS P5N32-E SLI
CPU : Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 3300 MHz
RAM : 2 x 2048 G.Skill DDR2-800 MHz CL4 @ 880 MHz
GPU : Palit Sonic Platinium GTX460 1 GB
Sound : Soundblaster X-Fi
Festplatte : Segate SATA 400GB 7200 UPM


----------



## Spaiki (18. September 2010)

Da es beim letzten Netzteiltest nicht geklappt hat, möchte ich es noch einmal probieren. Mein Name ist Oliver, ich bin 25 Jahre und studiere Netzwerkmanager als Fernlehrgang. Nebenbei bin ich Praktikant in einem Systemhaus in meinem Heimatort Frankfurt (Oder) tätig.

Eines der 6 NT’s würde ich gerne in meinem System testen und ausreizen. Mein Computer setzt sich aus einem *Intel Core i5-750* und der *Sapphire Vapor-X HD5770* zusammen. Beide Komponenten sitzen auf einem *Gigabyte P55-UD3 *mit* 8 GB RAM*. Dort werkelt im Moment ein* Enermax* *Pro Modu 82+* mit 525 Watt, das einen Vergleich zum Modu 87+ 500 Watt besonders interessant macht, um zu sehen wie Enermax die Entwicklung vorangetrieben hat.

Weiterhin stünde noch ein zweiter PC zur Verfügung. Darin enthalten ist ein *Core2Duo 8400*, eine *Geforce GTX-260* in Kombination mit einem alten *Revoltec 400 Watt* Netzteil. Somit steht genug Hardware bereit, um ausgiebige Testkonstellationen zu erstellen. Nach einer äußerlichen Bestandsaufnahme würde das Netzteil, einschließlich Kabellängen, vermessen. Anschließend kommen die inneren Werte dran. Neben den manuellen Messen der Spannungen, unterziehe ich es einen ausführlichen *Praxistest unter verschiedenen Laststufen*. Dies beinhaltet die Beurteilung des „Verbrauchs“, der Lautstärke und einem Vergleich zu den anderen beiden Stromversorgern. Ein *Dauerbelastungstest unter Serverbedingungen* ist auch geplant.

Die daraus resultierenden Ergebnisse werden unter Beachtung der Anschaffungskosten und aktuellen Stromkosten mit meinen derzeitigen Netzteilen verglichen. Aus den Resultaten lässt sich dann erkennen* wie sich die 80Plus Gold-Zertifizierung auswirkt* und ab *wann sich eine Anschaffung lohnt*. Gerade im Hinblick auf immer steigende Energiekosten macht es mich schon neugierig, was sich bei meinem optimierten System noch herausholen lässt.

Die Herausforderung einen *detaillierten Testbericht mit dazugehörigen Fotos* vom Netzteil, sowohl im ausgebauten als auch laufenden Zustand, auszuarbeiten und somit selbst in die Rolle eines Hardwareredakteurs einzusteigen wäre genial. Aus diesen Gründen würde es mich sehr freuen, wenn ich für das PCGH Forum diesen Netzteiltest durchführen dürfte.

Viele Grüße, besonders an das PCGH-Team

Oliver


----------



## MainBrain (18. September 2010)

So, dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal wieder für einen PCGH-Lesertest. 

Nachdem ich schon im vergangenen Oktober einen Xigmatek BiFrost Graka-Kühler testen durfte (Link zum Test ist in meiner Sig), nehme ich die Herausforderung an, dieses Mal ein Netzteil auf Herz und Nieren zu testen. Ich habe hier vor Ort zwei Systeme, die ich in den Test einbeziehen könnte:

*1. System:*

*CPU:* Core 2 Quad Q9650
*RAM:* 2 x 2GB OCZ ReaperX HPC
*Mainboard:* DFI LanParty DK P45-T2RS Plus
*Grafikkarte:* Zotac GTX260 AMP!² (@GTX285)
*HDD:* 3 Platten (Samsung F3, WD 6400AAKS, Hitachi T7K250)
*Opt. Laufwerk:* 1 x Multibrenner von LG
_*Netzteil:* Corsair HX 520W_

...dazu noch 6 Lüfter (80 - 120 mm), 2 Kathoden und eine PCI-Soundkarte (Auzentech X-Mystique).

*2. System:*

*CPU:* Core 2 Duo E8200
*RAM:* 4 x 1GB Adata EE 800+
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3 Rev. 2.0
*Grafikkarte:* Club3D HD4850 512MB (@Golden Sample-Takt)
*HDD:* 2 Platten (Samsung T166, WD 6400AAKS)
*Opt. Laufwerk:* 1 x Multibrenner von NEC
_*Netzteil:* Corsair HX 450W_

...auch hier kommen noch 3 Lüfter (2x80 + 1x120 mm) und eine TV-Karte (Terratec Cinergy 400) hinzu.

Ich habe in den letzten 10 Jahren eine Menge Erfahrung mit PCs und der dazugehörigen Hardware machen können, und ich denke, dass ich mich ganz gut auskenne. Beide Systeme könnte ich im Test unterbringen und die beiden Corsair PSUs mit dem Enermax vergleichen. Hinsichtlich dem Wirkungsgrad, habe ich auch ein Energiemessgerät zur Verfügung und kann unter verschiedenen Lastzuständen die Effizienz der Netzteile gegenüberstellen.

Alle anderen Anforderungen erfülle ich voll und ganz - im Zweifelsfall verweise ich hier noch einmal auf den Lesertest des Xigmatek BiFrost (Signatur), der nicht ganz so schlecht angekommen ist (?).

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich auch dieses Mal für einen Lesertest berücksichtigt werden würde - ein aufschlussreicher Test wäre garantiert.

Grüße
André


----------



## Rolk (19. September 2010)

Hi PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Enermax Lesertest bewerben. Bisher bin ich immer bei relativ "kleinen" Netzteilen der Firma Seasonic, bzw. von Seasonic gefertigt hängen geblieben. Das waren zuletzt ein Seasonic S12II 380, ein Corsair VX450W und ein Arctic Fusion 550R. Der Vergleich zu einem "gehobeneren" 600 oder 700W Modell von Enermax würde mich da schon reizen.

An Testhardware steht folgendes bereit:

PII X4 955
Noctua NH-D14
Asrock 890FX Deluxe3
4GB DDR3-1600 G.Skill Ripjaws
MSI GTX460 1GB Hawk
Arctic Fusion 550R

Optional als Physiksknecht:

Sparkle GTX260 896MB oder
EVGA GTX460 768MB

Soweit unter Luft machbar wird die Hardware für den Test übertacktet, um die Netzteilbelastung in die Höhe zu treiben.

Es würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mich für den Lesertest auswählen würdet.

Grüsse
Rolk


----------



## Steff456 (19. September 2010)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch.

Ich würde dem Netzteil mal bisschen durch OC einheizen und dann auf den Wirkungsgrad bzw. den "Verbrauch" eingehen (habe ein Steckdosemessgerät )

Potente Hardware ist dafür auf jeden Fall enthalten. Zusätzlich kann noch mit einer Stromfressenden GTX280 getestet werden.

Alle Tests würde ich in einen Vergleich zu meinem aktuellen BeQuiet mit 500 Watt und einem mit 350 Watt stellen.

_System siehe Signatur_

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich einer der Auswerwählten bin,

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Steff456

PS: Das Enermax mit 500W reicht für mich


----------



## christian150488 (19. September 2010)

Hallo liebes PcGamesHardware Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für eines der Enermax Netzteile

Warum bin ich der richtige?
Nunja ich bin derzeit sehr gut in die Materie Netzteile eingearbeitet weil demnächst ein neues meinen PhenomII x 955 antreiben soll und damit mein MSI 790FX-GD70 mit der darauf befindlichen Geforce GTX280 auch nicht zu kurz kommen was die Stromversorgung angeht bin ich derzeit am überlegen was für ein Netzteil bald meinen Rechner ziert.
Des weiteren bin ich in der Lage meinen Rechner selber zu Reparieren falls was anliegt und scheue auch nicht mal neue Hardware auszuprobieren was soviel heißt wie "Ja ich kenne mich aus und kann alles selbständig erledigen".

Enermax ist ja bekannt für schöne und funktionale Netzteile und in diesem Sinne würde ich mich freuen ausgewählt zu werden

mit freundlichen Gruß
christian150488


----------



## BlackNostra (19. September 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

da wiedereinmal ein Lesertest bevorsteht, bewerbe ich mich hiermit für diesen, speziell für das 600Watt Netzteil, da das 700Watt NT überdimensioniert wäre (ich würde es aber trotzdem gerne Testen), bzw. das 500Watt NT, mir persönlich zuwenig Leistungsreserven für die Zukunft bieten würde, und ein Netzteil nicht so oft getauscht wird wie die restlichen Komponenten.
Nur warum sollte ich das Netzteil testen? Ich finde, dass ich, vorallem da es mein erster Lesertest wäre, sehr zielstrebig an die Sache angehe auch auch immer einen gewissen Spaßfaktor an solchen Tests finde, aber trotzdem hohe Anforderungen an die Testobjekte und vorallem an mich selber, um immer das Beste zu geben.

Meine PC-Konfiguration sieht wie folgt aus:
*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X4 965 @3,78GHz
*CPU-Kühler:* selbst gemoddete Corsair H50.
*GPU:* Palit GTX260 Sonic 216SP
optional eine ASUS EN8600GT Silent, als Physxkarte
*RAM:* 4GB Geil DDR2 1066
*MB:* Asus M3N-HT Deluxe HDMI
*HDD:* Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB, WD Carvier Blue 320GB
*Lüfter:* 2x Enermax Magma, 1x Corsair 120mm, 1x Coolermaster 200mm
*NT:* CoolerMaster RealPower M520 520Watt
*Case:* CoolerMaster HAF922
Sonstiges: Zalman MFC-2 Lüftersteuerung.

*Zusammenfassung, des Tests:*

1. *Kurze Vorgehensweiße, *
wie das Netzteil getestet wird. Dazu würde mir ein: 
Strommessgerät der Firma Voltcraft, das "Energy Check 3000" zur Verfügung stehen, um den Stromverbrauch in allen Szenarien zu messen.
ggf. noch ein Digitalmultimeter, welches noch gekauft werden würde, um die gelieferten Spannungen zu Messen, zur Not per Software mit Everest Ultimate.

2.*Erster Eindruck*, 
sprich Aufmachung der Verpackung, denn das Auge isst ja bekanntlich mit
und der Lieferumfang

3.*Technische Daten*

4.*Netzteil im Detail*


Design
Anschlüsse
Verarbeitung
Innenleben
5.*Praxistest*


Temperaturmessung des NT-Gehäuses und der Abluft
Spannungsmessung, mit Everest und voraussichtlich einem Multimeter
Verbrauch im Idle (mit OC, ohne OC des Systems) und genauso unter Last
Subjektive Lautstärke
6.*Fazit*


dazu eine Pro&Contra Liste
Empfehlung
7.*Danksagungen* und *weiterführende Links* zum PCGH-Preisvergleich, Herstellerseite.

Dies wäre meine Gliederung vom Test des Netzteils.
Ich bin auch mit allen Teilnahmebedingungen einverstanden.
Dies wäre auch mein erster Test den ich schreibe und ich würde es als neue Herausforderung sehen, welcher ich aufjedenfall versuchen würde gerecht zu werden. 
Und als kleines extra, noch ein Bild, welches mit meiner Kamera gemacht wurde und mit der die Testbilder gemacht werden: KLICK MICH

ICh würde mich sehr freuen eins der NEtzteile Testen zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen BlackNostra


----------



## Icke&Er (19. September 2010)

Hi PCGHX Team,

auch ich möchte mich für ein Netzteiltest bewerben. Ganz besonders interesieren würde mich das 700Watt Netzteil. Warum bewerbe ich mich eigentlich?
Es wird immer nur erzählt, dass ich diese Hifh-End Graka oder diesen Extreme CPU habe, aber ohne ein gutes Netzteil bringt einem das alles nix. Erst duch die stabile Spannungsversorgung des Netzteil läuft ein PC richtig rund. Wie oft liest man: "mein PC stürzt bei Last immer ab", aber warum? Meist ist ein billiges NoName Netzteil verbaut und schon wird die Hardware nicht richtig versorgt. Enermax hat sich in der Szene einen hervorragenden Ruf erarbeitet und steht für Qualität, gute Verarbeitung und vorallem LEISTUNG. 
Da ich schon einige Enermax Netzteile in den Händen hatte (Galaxy- und Liberty Serie) würde ich gerne wissen wie sich dieses schlägt. Ich würde das Netztteil mit folgendem System belasten:

AMD X4 955BE @ 3,6GHz
4GB Ram
Asus CIIF
2x GTX 260

Auch der Test mit einem kleinerem Vergleichsystem ist möglich. Mein Test würde ich wie folgt struckturieren:

Einleitung
Spezifikationen
Verpackung / Lieferumfang
Erste Impressionen
Das Innenleben
Kabel & Anschlüsse
Messungen
Fazit
Links

Ich würde mich sehr freuen von euch mit positiven Nachriten kontaktiert zu werden 

PS: Als kleine Info wäre ein Netzteil-Review von mir auch schon vorhanden.

MFG


----------



## hickstone (19. September 2010)

Ich würde mich gerne als Lesertester bewerben, da mir vor wenigen wochen mein _*LC* 6480s Scorpio_ _*480 Watt*_ Netzeil wegen Überlastung "verstroben" ist und mein jetziges _*Aeorocool* E85 *700*_* Watt* seltsame geräusche von sich gibt sobald Spannung an die Grafikkarte gelegt wird. (vermutlich kommt dieses Summen, Fiepen was weis ich von den Spulen)

Desweiteren bin ich derzeit Schüler eines Fach-Gymnasiums mit dem schwerpunkt Elektro-Tecknik, was mir das nötige Technische Know-How beschafft^^ (eventuel benötigte professionelle Messinstrumente mit inbegriffen)

Mein System ist wie folgt konfiguriert:

*CPU:* Q6600 @ 3.6 GHz 
*Grafikkarte:* HD 4870 1GB VaporX PCGH Edition
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 4GB RAM
*Festplatten:*
                                 1 x 400GB SATA Festplatte
                2 x 500GB SATA Festplatte (RAID 0)
*Lüfter:*
         4 x 120mm Lüfter (beleuchtet)
         4 x 140mm Lüfter (beleuchtet)
*Laufwerke:*
               DVD Laufwerk
               DVD Brenner

Der Rechner verbraucht ca. *540 Watt* unter absoluter! Vollast.

Eine vernünftige Digitalkamera ist selbstverständlich vorhanden.

Eine Ungefähre Gliederung wäre:

*Einleitung*

*Erster/ Optischer Eindruck:*

-Design
-Verarbeitung
-Verpackung
-Anschlüsse 

*Praxis:*

*-*Temperaturen (idle, Vollast, usw.)
*-*Lautstärke (nur Subjetkiv da der Rest des PCs auf jeden fall later sein würde)
-Spannungen
-Realer Verbrauch/ Effizienz

Ein passendes *Fazit* darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen.


----------



## YankeeF (19. September 2010)

Hi, 

ich bewerbe mich auch für eines der Netzteile der *600* oder *700* Watt Klasse!

In meinem aktuellen Rechner werkelt ein Seasonic M12D Netzteil, von dem ich ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht bin. In Kombination mit meinem P55 Mainboard und der verbauten Wasserkühlung, pfeift es je nach Systemzustand leise bis stark. Da ich in diesem Bereich doch empfindliche Ohren habe, geht mir das doch ein wenig auf die Nerven! Daher würde ich gern mal das Enermax in meinem Gehäuse sehen um zu schauen ob es ein gleiches Verhalten an den Tag legt.

Reviews habe ich hier im Forum zwar noch nicht veröffentlicht, dafür aber in anderen Communities und dies schon seit ca. 2 Jahren. Ich kann euch versichern, dass der Test mindestens 1000 Wörter haben wird, tendenziell noch ein paar mehr 

*Mein System:*
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 750
Mainboard: Gigabyte P55A-UD4
RAM: GSkill Ripjaws 4096MB
Grafikkarte: PowerColor 5870 LCS
Netzteil: Seasonic M12D 750W
Kühlung: Wasser
Gehäuse: BigTower

Bilder en Masse würde ich natürlich erstellen, die entsprechende Cam liegt neben mir.

Tja, was müsste alles mit rein?

1. Einleitung
Ganz klar, der Leser will ja wissen worum es überhaupt geht.
Zudem würde ich auf die aktuellen Technologien eingehen.
2. Lieferumfang
Was wird eigentlich alles mitgeliefert?
3. Technische Daten
Was bietet das Netzteil dem User?
4. Verarbeitung
- Analyse des Netzteils von innen und außen. Welche Elektronik Komponenten sind verbaut? 
- Die mitgelieferten Kabel dürfen natürlich nicht vergessen werden. Wie einfach lassen diese sich verlegen? Ist die Länge ausreichend?
- Welcher Lüfter ist verbaut, wie laut ist er?
 5. Test
- Wie viel Watt zieht das Netzteil aus der Dose (Last/Leerlauf)?
- Wie effizient ist es?
- Zwitschert es in den verschiedenen Betriebszuständen?
- Wird die ATX Spezifikation eingehalten (Last/Leerlauf)?
- Welche Temperaturen erreicht das Netzteil?
- Wie ist die Subjektive Lautstärke?
6. Fazit
- Zum Schluss noch positives und negatives kurz aufzeigen.
- Sowie eine Schlussbemerkung mit Empfehlung verfassen.


So oder so ähnlich würde der Inhalt des kleinen Artikels aussehen. Ich hoffe er gefällt euch ein wenig.

Schönen Sonntag und einen guten Start in die Woche!


----------



## m1ch1 (19. September 2010)

Hi
hiermit bewebe ich mich für den lesertest einen Enermax-Netzteils.
Über mich:
ich bin 19 jahre alt und besuche zZ ein Bayrisches Gymnasium in der 13 Jgs. 
Mein Computer besteht zZ aus einem coreI5 750 der auf einem Asus P7P55D-E pro sein werk verrichtet. Für den Grafik-output ist eine Sapphire Radeon HD5850 zuständig. Für die Stromzufuhr ist ein Corsair TX650 zuständig (gegen welches sich das Netzteil im test behaupten müsst.)
Hier eine Grobe Vorgliederung zu meinem test:

I. Einleitung mit danksagungen
II. verpackung und zubehör
III. Verarbeitungs Qualität  
   a) Aussen (scharfe kanten, spaltmaß etc.)
   b) Innen (saubere lötstellen, Kontackt der kühlkörper, etc.)
IV. Desing (amnschlusse, kabellänge, Größe, aussehen, optsche alleinstelungsmerkmale.)
V. Test
   a) Lautstärke
       1. leerlauf
       2. Halblast (surfen und browsergames)
       3. Volllast (Spiele und benchmarks)
       4. Sonstiges (lüfterklackern, sulenfiepen, krazen und pfeifen mit p55 chipset etc.)
    b) Temperaturen (abluft, gehäuse, etc)
    c) Spannungsstabilität
VI. Empfehlung (inkl. pro/cpontra Liste)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich die gelegenheit bekäme ein netzteil zu testen.
MfG M1ch1


----------



## Z3NDO (19. September 2010)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte ich mich als Lesertester für eines Ihrer Netzteile bewerben.
Weshalb bewerbe ich mich?
Leider ist am Freitag letzte Woche mein Netzteil kaputt gegangen,es war ein NoName Netzteil welches leider nicht lange hielt (etwa 3 Wochen). 
Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Netzteil,weil ich mir auch noch eine Geforce als Physx Karte zulegen wollte.
Mein System:
AMD Phenom X3 8650@2,77 Ghz
3 GB DDR2-800
Powercolor HD 5770
Gigabyte M68M-S2P
HDD Samsung 750 GB
Seagate  500 GB
(Mit neuem Netzteil noch eine Geforce der 8000 Serie)


Bisher besaß ich nur ein 420 Watt Netzteil, ein 500 Watt Netzteil eröffnet dadurch natürlich mehr Möglichkeiten.
Über eine positive Rückmeldung würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Z3NDO


----------



## neuer101 (19. September 2010)

*Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team,*

ich würde mich gerne für den Test der 500W-Version des Enermax Modu 87+  bewerben. Ich verfüge über mehrjährige Erfahrung im Bereich der PC-Hardware und würde diese nun gerne in einem Review eines dieser Enermax-Kraftpakete zeigen.

Ich kann dabei auf zwei Systeme zurückgreifen:

*1. Spiele-Rechner*


 Intel Core2Quad Q6700 (95W)
 MSI MSI P6NGM-FD
 ATI Radeon HD5770 1GB
 3GB DDR2-Ram
 
*2. Office-Rechner*


 AMD Athlon II X3 445 (95W)
 Asus M4A88TD-V EVO
 ATI Radeon 4250 128MB
 2GB DDR3 Corsair Value-Select
 
Als Vergleichsnetzteil würde ein *BeQuiet StraightPower E7 400W* zur Verfügung stehen.

Die grobe Gliederung meines Reviews würde dann so aussehen:


Inhaltverzeichnis
Einleitung
erster Eindruck/Lieferumfang/Optik
Verbrauch unter Idle/Last
Fazit
 Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir die Möglichkeit gebt mein Können unter Beweis zu stellen.
*
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
neuer101*


----------



## mcmarky (19. September 2010)

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion!

Momentan befinde ich mich auf der Suche nach dem „richtigen“ Netzteil, daher möchte ich mich an dem Test der Enermax Modu87+ Netzteile beteiligen. 

Gerne würde ich die Herausforderung annehmen und kurzzeitig in die Rolle eines Hardware-Redakteurs schlüpfen. 

Für mich als Silent-Begeisterten steht vor allem die Lautstärke des PCs im Vordergrund, was mittlerweile bei jedem Leistungsupgrade zur neuen Herausforderung wird. So gehörte schon immer ein leises Netzteil in meinen PC, wie z.B. mein erstes Enermax-Netzteil EG365AX-VE.



Neben einem generellen Stabilitätscheck würde das „goldene“ Netzteil folgenden Prüfungen unterzogen:

Messung der Lüfterdrehzahl bei verschiedenen Lastzuständen (Idle, FarCry2, Mafia II, MSI Kombustor & Prime) mithilfe des Voltcraft Drehzahlmessgerätes
Ermittlung der Leistungsaufnahme bei o.g. Lastzuständen, im Vergleich zum Enermax Modu82+ 525W und Nesteq A.S.M. 450W
Messung des Lärmpegels sowie subjektiver Eindruck in Arbeitsposition
Feststellen der Netzteilgehäuse- und Kühlkörpertemperaturen mit Scythe Kama Thermo Wireless (gab’s ja mal gratis beim Abo-Abschluss dazu)
Ebenso liegt mein Augenmerk auf dem brandneuen Feature „C6 & Hybrid – Support“ der aktuellen Enermax Spannungswandler. Kann ein Modu87+ das Idle-Fiepen bei meinem Core i7 System (siehe bitte Signatur) trotz eingeschalteter Stromsparfeatures beseitigen?

Mit Vergnügen möchte ich der Community einen bebilderten und graphisch aufbereiteten Testbericht anbieten.


Beste Grüße

Mark


----------



## SolidBadBoy (19. September 2010)

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
Treuer Leser, Fan und Mitglied!

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen haben und sie selbstständig installieren können
Immer doch! Bin begeisterter PC-Schrauber^^

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
Das sollte ein Abiturient doch wohl  gut beherrschen können! 

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
Das übernimmt meine Kamera 

- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
Lasst euch nur ruhig Zeit 

- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
Okey dann hoffe ich mal auf eine Benachrichtigung^^ 

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
Hab ich auch nicht vor, wird dann weiterhin im PC bleiben, da ich es brauche!

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. (22.10.2010) Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
Der Bericht wird innerhalb des Zeitraums fertiggestellt! 

- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
Dann danke ich euch schon mal in voraus 

- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
Ne die Konkurrenz bekommt davon nix ab 

- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen
Sehe ich genau so, geh sowieso immer den linken 

Der Grund warum ich mich bewerbe?

Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit viele Netzteile in der Hand, von Noname bis hin zur Mittelklasse. Jetzt will ich eines der besonderen Netzteile testen um zu schauen was ein teures gegenüber eines Mittelklasse Netzteils zu bieten hat! Ach ja da wäre ja noch das Modulare System was das Enermax mit sich bringt, das hätt ich so allmählich mal nötig den mein PC ist voller unnötiger Kabel die ich weg haben will! Und so viele weitere Gründe warum man sich ein Enermax holen sollte... 

Mein System kommt völlig klar mit einem aktuell verbauten 550W Netzteil das bei voller Leistung zu ca. 75% ausgelastet wird.


Hier noch mein System:
AMD Athlon 5000x2 @ 3,467Mhz bei 1,5Vcore
4870 512MB OC saugt auch viel Strom 
Und der Arbeitsspeicher tacktet bei  481Mhz


Mit freundlichen Grüßen und glück auf Glück hoffend 

SoliBadBoy


----------



## DF_zwo (19. September 2010)

Liebe PCGH Redaktion,

ich möchte mich auch gerne für den Lesertest einschreiben.

Ich habe schon sehr viele Erfahrungen mit den verschiedensten Arten von Computersystemen und Hardware bekommen können und bin bereit diese bei dem Lesertest umzusetzen.

Für Fotos habe ich eine angemessene Digitalkamera zur Verfügung, außerdem ein Strommessgerät und ähnliche Periphärgeräte die einen aussagekräftigen Test ermöglichen werden.

Es werden auf jeden Fall Dinge wie Stromverbrauch, Qualitätsmäßige Aspekte (Lieferumfang, Verarbeitung, Ergonomie bzg. auf Einbau und Kabel z.B., Service), Leistung allgemein, Lautstärke, Stabilität (bei Übertaktung des Rechners) und eine persönliche Meinung, Unterschiede (Vor/Nachteile), Platz in dem Test finden. Alles würde ich selbstverständlich gegebenenfalls auch in Relation zu meinem jetzigen BeQuiet 600W Netzteil bewerten.

Ich selbst habe sehr hohe Erwartungen an mich selbst und ich werde mit großem Selbstbewusstsein und großer Verantwortung an den Test gehen um den Lesern eine bestmögliche Beratung und einen seriösen Test zu bieten. "Kundenorientiertes" Arbeiten eben 

Weitere Inhalte behalte ich mir erstmal vor (es wird einige geben ), das oben genannte findet aber wie gesagt auf jeden Fall in den Test Einzug. Ich werde mich zudem bei bestimmten Tests um eine grafische Darstellung bemühen.

Ich zeichne mich vor allem durch Zuverlässigkeit, Geduld und Sorgfältigkeit sowie eine gewisse Art von Perfektionismus aus  . Außerdem verfasse ich liebend gerne Texte 

Die Hardware ( /Zweitrechner), falls von Interesse:

Q9550 / 965 BE
P35 DS3P / ASUS M4A88T-V Evo
8GB DDR2 800 / 4GB DDR3 1333
GTX 470 / HD 4850
Coolermaster Cosmos 1000 / Lancool PC-K58
8x 120mm Lüfter / 3x 140mm, 1x 120mm Lüfter
3x SATAII Festplatten / 2 SATAII Festplatten
DVD Laufwerk / DVD Laufwerk
Diverse USB Geräte (Spielecontroller, Speichermedien)

Ich würde mich natürlich sehr freuen, wenn ich einer der glücklichen Gewinner bin.

Freundliche Grüße, DF_zwo


----------



## MrDeephouse (19. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH TEAM - Hallo ENERMAX TEAM!

Ich spare mir die ganzen Hallo Liebes BlaBlaBla Worte. Ich komme mal zum Punkt: Falls ich ein NT testen dürfte, ich könnte es testen mit folgenden Komponenten: INTEL i5 750 mit einer GTX275 von Gainward (wird bisher befeuert von nem *Corsair *HX520W) und das Ganze befreut mich dann bei Games wie ANNO1404-BFBC2 und Mafia2 ... es wird also richtig gefordert. Höchste Einstellungen in Sachen Grafik sind mir am Liebsten, aber so ein Vergleich mit meinem 2. Rechner (AMD 3800+ mit ner AMD X850xt pe - also Klassik  ) auf niedrigen Einstellungen meide ich kaum. So kann ich schön die Entwicklung in Sachen Leistung festhalten. Für die Dokumentation, sorgt 1. mein Hirn, 2. meine SONY ALPHA DSLR A350 mit passendem Objektiv, mit welcher ich passende Fotos schiessen werde. 

Das NT würde verbaut werden in nem CM690 - also in DEM Klassiker der Gehäuse! ... Außerdem würde ich meine Frau von Ihrem Tisch verscheuchen um das Teil in nem NO Name billig Gehäuse einzubauen um damit die o.g. AMD CPU zu befeuern.

Also PCGH TEAM ...

... gebt mir den Zuschlag, wenn Ihr gute Berichte haben wollt - ich hab immerhin schon an nem AMIGA500 rumgefummelt 

und jetzt will ich Euch nicht vorenthalten, dass ich die CPU auch gerne mal belaste um BluRays zu rippen - dazu ist ein gutes NT natürlich hilfreich.


----------



## annihilator71 (20. September 2010)

Hallo PCGH Team

Momentan kommen bei mir verschiedenste Netzteile zw. 400 und 520 Watt zum Einsatz.
Mein Spiele Hauptsystem wird von einem Crosair HX520W versorgt, beim Internet Getaway arbeitet ein Enermax Liberty 400 Watt weiters ist ein Sharkonn SHA 450-8P hier in Betrieb.

Da ich seit meinem 16. Lebensjahr PCs zusammen baue habe ich mit Netztteilen einiges an Erfahrung sammeln können.

Gehäuse verwende ich vorwiegend Chieftec mit guter durchlüftung.

Stromverbrauchs Messgerät auch vorhanden, ich benötige nur noch ein zu testendes Netzteil dann kann es losgehen.

mfG

Annihilator 71


----------



## serafen (20. September 2010)

Einen wunderschönen Montag an die PCGH-Redaktion,
  und natürlich an alle User im Forum!

  Die Ausschreibung zum Enermax-Lesertest überschneidet sich wunderbar mit dem bereits länger aufkeimenden Gedanken, mein Cooler Master Silent Pro M600 
durch ein effizienteres Netzteil(modell) zu ersetzen - insofern wären für mich nur das *500- und 600-Watt-Modell der Modu87+-Serie* interessant.

  Derzeit nutze ich mein System (siehe Profil) hauptsächlich für Multimedia- und Produktivzwecke, weshalb die HD 5770 Hawk hierfür bestens gerüstet ist, und 
ganz nebenbei die übrigen Komponenten wunderbar ergänzt. Somit wären 500 Watt leistungsseitig völlig ausreichend. In den nächsten Wochen soll jedoch die 
5770 durch eine GTX460 Hawk ersetzt werden (die Vor-/Weihnachtszeit naht und Games werden somit interessanter), weshalb mittelfristig auch der Einsatz 
eines 600-Watt-Modells nicht zu überdimensioniert erscheint.

  Schwerpunkt meiner Betrachtung läge eindeutig auf den *Silent-Ambitionen* des Enermax Modu87+, denn gerade hier stellt das bereits genannte Silent Pro M600 
einen starken respektive leisen Kontrahenten dar. *Die Effizienz* des 80-PLUS-Gold-Boliden - resultierend aus der zeitgemäßen Netzteil-Technik (u.a. DC-to-DC, 
MultiRail) - dessen *Verarbeitung* (Qualität insgesamt, Kabellängen, Konnektoren, Kratzfestigkeit/Gehäuse, Wartungsfreundlichkeit/Lüfterwechsel usw.) sowie die 
Frage nach einer gelungenen (?) *Positionierung gegenüber direkten Mitbewerbern* (in erster Linie, für mich, die überarbeitete Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold-Modellreihe),
im Hinblick auf das *Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis*, rundeten das Gesamtbild ab.

  Aus den genannten Gründen würde ich sehr gerne am Lesertest teilnehmen.

  Grüßle.


----------



## nobbi77 (20. September 2010)

Bewerbung für den Lesertest:

a) Ich akzeptiere natürlich die Teilnahmebedingungen

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - Falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen haben und sie selbstständig installieren können
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts. (22.10.2010) Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen

b) Ich habe die Möglichkeit die Leistung gegen verschiedene Netzteile zu testen:
-Silverstone Strider 700 Watt
-Coolermaster Silent Pro 1000 Watt
-Thermaltake Q Fan 500 watt
- und den Vorgänger Modu 425 Watt von Enermax.

Natürlich kann Multi-GPU-Tauglichkeit ebenfalls getestet werden, CF und SLI-Systeme vorhanden.
Und natürlich würde die Optik getestet in einem goldenen PC 

Test-PCs von AMD und Intel sind ebenfalls vorhanden: Athlon II X4 630, Phenom II X4 940 BE und Intel Core i 7 860, alles da.

Dann viel Spass bei der Auswahl der Tester!


----------



## Sielenc (20. September 2010)

Hallo an das gesamte PC Games Hardware Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest / die Online-Ausschreibung..
Testet und behaltet eines von sechs Netzteilen von Enermax!

In meinen Augen erfülle ich die genanten Bedingungen die Sie verlangen.

Zeitlich ist die Aktion von Ihnen Perfekt, da ich in kürze einen kompletten Pc für jemanden in der Schweiz zusammen stellen möchte.

Für diesen Pc würde das Netzteil Modu 87+ 600 Watt sehr gut passen.
Ich würde natürlich auch ein ausgiebigen und kompletten Bericht über die Zusammenstellung des Systems und die Eigenschaften des Netzteils verfassen.

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Auswahl von Ihnen freuen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Andy


----------



## Gast1111 (20. September 2010)

Sollte hier jetzt nicht geclosed sein?
Mfg Wa1lock


----------



## Pokerclock (20. September 2010)

Die Bewerbungsfrist ist abgelaufen. Danke für die rege Teilnahme! Ich mache dann hier mal dicht, damit nicht gespamt wird.

-CLOSED-


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. September 2010)

Für die F5-Camper: Die Lesertester werden heute nicht mehr bekanntgegeben.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. September 2010)

Für alle Lesertester hat Enermax eine kleine Sammlung von PDF-Dateien (Pressemitteilungen/Herstellerspezifikation) auf die Beine gestellt, die ich als Zip-Datei angehängt habe. Alle Lesertester - die in wenigen Minuten bekanntgegeben werden - mögen sich diese Dokumente ansehen und mir ihre Versandadresse als Private Nachricht schicken.

Die offizielle Testlaufzeit wird übrigens um eine Woche verlängert und endet somit erst am 29.10.2010.

*Edit:* http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...ht-Die-Lesertester-stehen-fest/Netzteil/News/

--> Thread wieder geöffnet


----------



## Skysnake (22. September 2010)

Das sind doch mal nen paar nette Infos und Diagramme, die man einarbeiten kann.

EDIT sagt: Danke dafür das ihr mich berücksichtigt habt  PM is auch raus.


----------



## pixelflair (22. September 2010)

hm glückwunsch..

mal wieder leer ausgegangen wie immer xD


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. September 2010)

Gratz an die Tester


----------



## poiu (22. September 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch denn Gewinnern, freue mich schon auf eure Tests.


----------



## Skysnake (22. September 2010)

Ich hoffe ihr seid alle lieb, damit der Topic offen bleiben kann. Dann gibts auch nen paar Zwischenergebnisse von mir


----------



## Sterni75 (22. September 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner!


----------



## Minotaur (22. September 2010)

Gut dass die Katze jetzt ausm Sack ist.
Dann kann ich mir ja jetzt mein neues NT bestellen, wollte noch bis zur Entscheidungsverkündung warten. 
Vielleicht kann ich ja meinen Status bis zum nächsten Lesertest noch ausbauen.
Ich denke daher werde ich zu meinem neuen NT ebenfalls ein Review schreiben.
Hat jemand Tips für Programme zum erstellen von gutaussehenden Diagammen?
Ach ja:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner... 
...Macht was draus!!


----------



## Excalibur0177 (22. September 2010)

Und wo bleibt die Bekanntgabe?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. September 2010)

Hier: Lesertester für sechs Enermax-Netzteile gesucht: Die Lesertester stehen fest! - lesertest, netzteil

Sie wurde schon in Beitrag #93 verlinkt und ist seit 12:49 Uhr auf der PCGH-Startseite zu sehen.


----------



## Minotaur (22. September 2010)

Steht auf Seite 10 mit Link...
Siehe: Lesertester für sechs Enermax-Netzteile gesucht: Die Lesertester stehen fest! - lesertest, netzteil


----------



## DanielOcean (22. September 2010)

wow... ich bin sprachlos... dachte nicht dass ich als Noob hier wirklich Chancen habe... Umso mehr freue ich mich und hoffe dass ich das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen nicht enttäusche!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Steff456 (22. September 2010)

@PCGH_Stephan Wann ist die Bekanntgabe des Lesertests von der OCZ Enyo?


----------



## Lyran (22. September 2010)

Erst einmal möchte ich mich bei der PCGH-Redaktion für das in mich gesetzt Vertrauen bedanken. Ich bin schon länger als Leser und seit einiger Zeit auch als User im Forum unterwegs und freue mich jetzt in Form des Netzteiltest auch etwas an Euch und die anderen User zurückgeben zu können. Das Forum ist in seiner Form einzigartig und es ist super, dass ihr einem die Möglichkeit gebt, sich hier mit Gleichgesinnten austauschen zu können.

Der Test wird natürlich schnellstmöglich veröffentlicht


----------



## tobi757 (22. September 2010)

Lyran schrieb:


> Erst einmal möchte ich mich bei der PCGH-Redaktion für das in mich gesetzt Vertrauen bedanken. Ich bin schon länger als Leser und seit einiger Zeit auch als User im Forum unterwegs und freue mich jetzt in Form des Netzteiltest auch etwas an Euch und die anderen User zurückgeben zu können. Das Forum ist in seiner Form einzigartig und es ist super, dass ihr einem die Möglichkeit gebt, sich hier mit Gleichgesinnten austauschen zu können.
> 
> Der Test wird natürlich schnellstmöglich veröffentlicht



Genauso sehe ich das auch, vielen vielen Dank das ihr auch mich ausgesucht habt.


----------



## Garnorh198 (22. September 2010)

Meinen Glückwunsch an alle. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf eure Berichte.



Steff456 schrieb:


> @PCGH_Stephan Wann ist die Bekanntgabe des Lesertests von der OCZ Enyo?



Darauf warte ich auch schon seit Tagen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. September 2010)

Es geht in diesem zwar zwar nicht über den Lesertest der OCZ Enyo, Carsten wird den Lesertester aber Anfang nächste Woche bekanntgeben.


----------



## zcei (22. September 2010)

Oh mein Gott 

Ich hab mich grad so gefreut, dass ich dann ja bei der Enyo noch Chancen hab, guck so bei den Netzteilen, wer denn die Glücklichen sind und siehe da. Ich bin es selber 

Danke PCGH  Ich werd mich ordentlich ins Zeug legen!

Gruß
zcei


----------



## Gast1111 (22. September 2010)

Glückwunsch an die Tester und vorallem an zcei weil du ja noch so jung bist


----------



## Professor Frink (22. September 2010)

Dafür kriegt er kompetente Hilfe von :
<=
Auch meine HW stelle ich ihm zum testen zur Verfügung.


----------



## zcei (22. September 2010)

Hehee, wir Jüngeren sind die Zukunft 

Aber ich werde mich umso mehr ins Zeug legen, um mal zu zeigen was "die Jugend von heute" so kann 

Ich muss aber sagen, dass die PCGH diesmal wirklich gute Bewerbungen gewählt hat (soll jetzt nicht ego klingen, aber bei Eiswolf haben doch welche gemeckert ) 

Auf gute Tests,
zcei

Edit: genau  Hilfe erwartet mich von Prof- Frink und Grilgan, denn zusammen wird das Netzteil auch bei Bench-Extrembelastung getestet, (auch sind manche Testgeräte von ihnen, war im vorhinein schon abgesprochen) außerdem hat man zusammen mehr fun!


----------



## BigBubby (22. September 2010)

Viel Spaß euch beim Testen der NTs. Sind super Teile. Habe auch eines davon im PC werkeln-


----------



## DanielOcean (22. September 2010)

Hab grad das Seasonic X-560 abgeholt, damit ich auch was hab um das Enermax zu vergleichen


----------



## Rolk (22. September 2010)

Darüber das beim i7-875K Lesertest gemeckert wurde darf sich niemand wundern. So etwas passiert, wenn nur über den Namen ausgewählt wird und die Qualität der Bewerbung keine Rolle spielt.

Das ist hier viel besser gelaufen. Macht was draus.


----------



## poiu (22. September 2010)

Wenn die Bewerberauswahl hier immer wieder kritisiert wird, schlage ich vor sich vielleicht an P3D ein Beispiel zu nehmen.

Die Bewerbungen werden eingeschickt, anonym veröffentlicht und die Community wählt dann aus.


----------



## zcei (23. September 2010)

Ich denke, das ist nicht nötig!

War doch nur dieses eine Mal bei dem i7. Ich denke mal da waren einige Leute nur neidisch :> (Rechtschreibfehler passieren. Ich denke meine ist auch nicht perfekt)

Diesmal sind doch alle zufrieden.

Gruß
zcei


----------



## 4Kerner (23. September 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> Wenn die Bewerberauswahl hier immer wieder kritisiert wird, schlage ich vor sich vielleicht an P3D ein Beispiel zu nehmen.
> 
> Die Bewerbungen werden eingeschickt, anonym veröffentlicht und die Community wählt dann aus.



Anonym einschicken finde ich eine gute Idee, aber dass die Comunity auswählt ist eher kontraproduktiv - meistens gewinnt der mit den meisten Freunden...


----------



## Rolk (23. September 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> Wenn die Bewerberauswahl hier immer wieder kritisiert wird, schlage ich vor sich vielleicht an P3D ein Beispiel zu nehmen.
> 
> Die Bewerbungen werden eingeschickt, anonym veröffentlicht und die Community wählt dann aus.


 
Das wusste ich noch gar nicht, ist aber genial.

@zcei
Ich würde jetzt nicht unbedingt jeden der unzufrieden war und das auch geäussert hat als Neidhammel abstempeln. Schau dir z.B. den GTX470 Lesertest an. Da wurde eine der besten Bewerbungen genommen und auch ein super Test abgeliefert. Trotzdem gab es unheimlich viele die rumgemäckert haben. Das waren Neidhammel, da kann man nichts machen.

Beim i7-875K Lesertest gab es dutzende in stundenlanger Arbeit ausgearbeitete Bewerbungen und genommen wurde ein in 5 Minuten lieblos hingeschmierter Fünfzeiler. Nur um das mal ganz nüchtern zu betrachten. Ehrlich gesagt wundert es mich, dass nicht viel mehr am meckern sind. Nur meine Meinung und nichts gegen Eiswolf. 


Edit:
@4Kerner
Es müssten halt genügend aus der Community abstimmen, damit die Paar Freunde (hoffentlich) nicht so ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## zcei (23. September 2010)

Naja ist nicht das Topic hier 

Ich meine mal gehört zu haben, dass es teilweise nach nem Zufallsgenerator geht. Dann wird geguckt ob die Bewerbung gut ist. Weiß nicht ob das stimmt, aber selbst wenn... lassen wirs doch gut sein.


----------



## Skysnake (24. September 2010)

Hat schon wer sein NT bekommen?

Ich wart ja jeden Tag gespannt auf die Post/Packetservice


----------



## zcei (25. September 2010)

Nu hetz mal nicht 

Ne ich hab auch noch keins bekommen, aber kann ja heute noch werden 

Habe aber, um ehrlich zu sein, erst zum Dienstag hin damit gerechnet, also ist doch alles im Lot


----------



## DanielOcean (25. September 2010)

soweit ich das mitbekommen habe bekommt Enermax "erst" am Montag unsere Adressen... also DI/MI/DO denke ich wird realistisch sein!


----------



## Skysnake (25. September 2010)

;( Schade, naja, hoffen wir mal das wir nicht all zu lang warten müssen 

Ich freu mich auf jedenfall wie auf Weihnachten


----------



## Skysnake (29. September 2010)

Sodele ich darf verlauten lassen, das mein NT heute Morgen gekommen ist 

Mal gleich nen erstes Bild für euch. Weils schnell gehen sollte erstmal nur mit der normalen Digi, die guten Bilder mit der Spiegelreflex kommen dann später.

Wie gefällt euch der Stiel mit dem Schwarz/Weiß? Würd als Alternative dann fürs NT selbst Gold/Weiß bzw Gold/Silber nehmen. Bin da für Anregungen offen 

EDIT: Btw. wenn mir wer sagen kann wie man nen Spoiler einfügt wäre ich ihm dankbar


----------



## zcei (29. September 2010)

[SPOILER ] inhalt [/SPOILER ] halt ohne Leertasten 

Und ich find das mit dem ausschneiden immer doof, such dir nen vernünftigen Hintergrund, vor dem du fotographieren kannst (ich hab ne Fotobox gebastelt )

Hoffe, dass mein NT dann auch heute da ist 
Happy testing


----------



## Skysnake (29. September 2010)

Naja, das war jetzt ne 2 Minuten Sache, das mans halt grob sieht. Wenn ich mich richtig drum kümmer, dann werd ich mir den Rand Pixelweise vornehmen, und wohl auch etwas verwischen über 2-3 Pixel hinweg an den Rändern.


----------



## zcei (29. September 2010)

Ich finde das sieht immer so gekünstelt aus  Aber ansichtssache. Sauber ausgeschnitten ist es bei den anderen beiden Bildern zumindest 

Mein Paket ist auch gekommen, liegt leider grad bei den Nachbarn 


Ach ja, meine Bilder werden so aussehen: Galerie: Hardware-Pics - abload.de

Nur mit ner besseren Cam, die Bilder hab ich mit meinem Handy gemacht


----------



## DanielOcean (29. September 2010)

@skysnake:
bevor du solche Dinge machst wie freistellen und dann nen künstlichen Hintergrund einfügst, bastel dir doch lieber für nen Euro fünfzig ne Hohlkehle und schon siehts a) nicht mehr künstlich aus, und b) kannst du dich mehr um solche Dinge wie deine Beleuchtung/Belichtung kümmern, denn da scheint mehr im argen  nicht bös gemeint, ganz im Gegenteil rein konstruktiv!

Mein Paket is heute auch gekommen... hab aber noch nicht reingeschaut, die Kamera soll ja live dabei sein und dazu muss ich dann doch erstmal mein Equipment zurechtbiegen...


----------



## Lyran (29. September 2010)

Mein Paket war heut morgen auch in der Post  Muss sich bis es geöffnet wird aber noch gedulden.. Kamera-Akku


----------



## Skysnake (29. September 2010)

DanielOcean schrieb:


> @skysnake:
> bevor du solche Dinge machst wie freistellen und dann nen künstlichen Hintergrund einfügst, bastel dir doch lieber für nen Euro fünfzig ne Hohlkehle und schon siehts a) nicht mehr künstlich aus, und b) kannst du dich mehr um solche Dinge wie deine Beleuchtung/Belichtung kümmern, denn da scheint mehr im argen  nicht bös gemeint, ganz im Gegenteil rein konstruktiv!
> 
> Mein Paket is heute auch gekommen... hab aber noch nicht reingeschaut, die Kamera soll ja live dabei sein und dazu muss ich dann doch erstmal mein Equipment zurechtbiegen...



Das die Belichtung net stimmt ist mir schon klar  Das waren halt mal kurze Schnapschüsse, nicht mehr. Hatte heute Morgen einfach nicht die Zeit dafür, wollt aber auch nicht aufpacken ohne nen paar Bilder zu machen 

Dieses oder nächstes WE kommt für die Bilder nen Bekannter von mir vorbei, der auch als Fotograf arbeitet neben dem Studium. Bringt dann sein ganzes Equip mit. Denk das wird der dann mit mir zusammen schon schaukeln 

Und btw mir persönlich sagt das Künstliche sogar zu. Wobei so nen schön ausgeleuchteter Hintergrund der alles abdeckt auch was für sich hat, aber dafür brauchste dann halt schon ne wirklich ordentliche Belichtung


----------



## DanielOcean (30. September 2010)

na da bin ich ja beruhigt 
Aber gleich nen Profiknipser anzuheuern... tz tz tz, ganz schön unfair uns Hobbyabdrückern gegenüber... da werden unsere Bilder richtig alt aussehen... 

PS: sag mal, was ist das denn da für ein Katalog bei dir?! bei mir lag sowas nicht bei... *Punktabzug*


----------



## Skysnake (30. September 2010)

Der "Katalog" ist ne Übersicht über die Enermax Produktpalette. Ist so ca. DIN A3 Faltblatt. Werd ich einscannen, dann könnters euch ja mal anschauen, aber nicht wirklich die Welt.

Was mich eher stört beim 600W Netzteil ist, das die Vorzüge eines Gold Netzteils mit den Daten des 700er aufgezeigt werden. Find ich irgendwie Grenzwertig. Klar es steht dabei, aber für nen unbedarften Käufer ist das sehr leicht zu überlesen. 

Das mit meinem Kommolitonen muss sich erst noch zeigen wie gut seine Fotos sind, aber das was ich bisher gesehen hab war auf jedenfall sehr nice  Er fand auch recht interessant sowas mal zu machen, weil er sowas halt noch nicht gemacht hat.


----------



## zcei (4. Oktober 2010)

So mein Test steht soweit schon 

Für die endgültige Fassungg fehlen nur noch ein paar Lastwerte bei ~75-100%...
die werden in den Herbstferien bei ner Benchsession genommen.

Fotos schon mit Grilgan zusammen gemacht.

Hier mal eins als Schmankerl^^ (in der Größe sind die auch später zu betrachten )

Grüße
zcei


----------



## Freakezoit (5. Oktober 2010)

Jo Zcei bei den last werten werd ich dir schon helfen können 
Und falls du vor hast nen überlast test zumachen kriegen wir das auch ohne prob. hin 

Ich bin schonmal auf deinen test gespannt


----------



## A1eX (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi PCGH-Team! Hi enermax-Team!

Ich möchte mich gerne als Lesertester bewerben. Bisher arbeitet ein 400W-Netzteil in meinem Gehäuse, welches ich als Benchmark in Sachen Lautstärke verwenden würde. Meine empfindlichen Ohren identifizieren jede Lüfterunwucht und jedes Fiepen.

Meine weitere (relevante) PC-Konfiguration:

AMD Phenom II X2
4 GB RAM
ATI Radeon 3XXX

Produktfotos erhaltet ihr in TOP-Qualität aus der digitalen Spiegelreflexkamera. 

Ich bin aktuell am Aufrüsten und versuche den PC möglichst still und stabil zu bekommen. Auch unter diesem Aspekt würde ich das Netzteil prüfen und bewerten.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr einem PCGH-Forum-Neuling eine Chance gebt!

Euer,
A1eX


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Oktober 2010)

A1eX schrieb:


> Hi PCGH-Team! Hi enermax-Team!
> 
> Ich möchte mich gerne als Lesertester bewerben. Bisher arbeitet ein 400W-Netzteil in meinem Gehäuse, welches ich als Benchmark in Sachen Lautstärke verwenden würde. Meine empfindlichen Ohren identifizieren jede Lüfterunwucht und jedes Fiepen.
> 
> ...




Der Test läuft schon 
Die Bewerbungsphase ist schon ne weile vorbei....


----------



## zcei (17. Oktober 2010)

So habe meinen Test jetzt online:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/121994-review-enermax-modu87-700w.html


----------



## Lyran (22. Oktober 2010)

Meinen Test gibt es nun auch zu bestaunen:

[Review] Enermax Modu 87+ 500W


----------



## Bodmi (29. Oktober 2010)

Also mein Test ist nun auch On:
Lesertest Enermax Modu 87+ 700W


----------



## tobi757 (30. Oktober 2010)

Mein Test ist auch online  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/122037-review-enermax-modu-87-600w.html

Einen Diskussionthread habe ich leider nicht, vielleicht kann das ein anderer Mod nochmal ändern


----------



## zcei (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube ich bin der einzige der einen bekommen hat  Der Rest soll in diesem allgemeinen Enermax-Review Diskussionsthread untergebracht werden


----------



## tobi757 (30. Oktober 2010)

Das ist unfair


----------



## zcei (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke es liegt daran, dass dieser Einheitsdiskussionsthread noch nicht bestand, als ich meinen Test veröffentlicht habe.


----------



## DanielOcean (30. Oktober 2010)

Aus beruflichen Gründen leider einen Tag zu spät... aber ich hoffe noch ok

Hier ist mein Lesertest zum Enermax Modu87+ 500Watt


----------



## DanielOcean (30. Oktober 2010)

zcei schrieb:


> Ich denke es liegt daran, dass dieser Einheitsdiskussionsthread noch nicht bestand, als ich meinen Test veröffentlicht habe.



Was denn fürn Einheitsdisskussionsthread?!?


----------



## Skysnake (30. Oktober 2010)

Krass wie ausführlich der Test ist. Auch von den Bildern her etc richtig geile Ideen, wie das mit den einzelnen Komponenten im Hintergrund und dann nach vorne rücken  gefällt richtig gut. Ebenso die Farbgebung gefällt. 

Auch der direkte Vergleich zwischen den Features der beiden Netzteile gefällt richtig gut. Eventuell pack ich das bei mir auch noch rein, allerdings frühestens nächste oder übernächste Woche, denn atm hab ich dafür echt keine Zeit. 

Der innere Aufbau ist natürlich auch ein richtiger leckerbissen, den ich aber bewusst nicht gemacht hab, find sowas verführt teils und ist halt auch nicht ganz ungefährlich. Das sollte man immer bedenken, und da ich kein Elektriker bin lass ich da lieber die Finger von...

Was mich allerdings so langsam wirklich verwundert ist, das außer mir wirklich keiner Probleme mit den Steckern hatte  Eventuell hab ich echt nen schlechtes Exemplar erwischt. Gut das es nicht häufiger vorkommt, aber schade für Enermax, weil das zieht schon ziemlich runter.

EDIT: Wenn man sich die Tests anschaut, dann ist keiner schlecht, und einige sogar abratig geil geworden. Ich find PCGH hat hier mal echt nen goldenes Händchen gehabt bewiesen bei der Auswahl. Egal welchen Test man sich anschaut, in jedem ist wirklich was interessantes drin, das in dem anderen nicht aufgeführt ist. Jeder Tester hat sich echt gedanken dazu gemacht, was er denn da machen will und das auch umgesetzt.


----------



## DanielOcean (30. Oktober 2010)

Dankeschön... freut mich dass es gefällt!!! Hätte aber zu beginn nicht gedacht dass das so ein Aufwand wird... Die Texte und die Bilder waren ja recht schnell gemacht, die Rahmen waren auch ratz fatz fertig....

Aber das uploaden ins Album hat ne Ewigkeit gedauert!!! und dann natürlich das verlinken im Text... sind ja immer zwei für ein Foto, daher war der Aufwand auch was größer...

Aber ich bin froh dass ich es noch geschafft hab, hatte letzte Woche noch nicht mal ne Minute Zeit mich drum zu kümmern... unverhofft kommt leider oft...


----------



## Skysnake (30. Oktober 2010)

Jo ging mir auch so, habs ziemlich unterschätzt, was man an Zeit da reinbuttert, wenn einem dann auch noch nen Messgerät den Dienst verweigert und das andere scheise ist das man hat, dann wirds langsam auch interessant


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. November 2010)

Hallo Lesertester!

Enermax hat eure Tests gelesen und möchte euch folgendes mitteilen:



			
				Enermax schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem nun alle Lesertests veröffentlicht sind, möchten auch wir die Gelegenheit nutzen und uns bei den Testern für die ausgezeichneten und ehrlichen Rezensionen zu unserem Modu87+ bedanken. Wir sind begeistert von der Qualität der Rezensionen und freuen uns, dass unser Netzteil durchweg gut abgeschnitten hat. Die einzelnen Kritikpunkte werden wir uns sorgfältig anschauen und uns sicherlich mit dem einen oder anderen Tester noch einmal genauer austauschen.
> Vielen Dank auch an die Redaktion von PCGH, die diese Aktion möglich gemacht und betreut hat. Das wird sicherlich nicht der letzte Enermax-Lesertest bei PCGH gewesen sein. Zum guten Schluss: Als kleines Dankeschön möchten wir allen Testern einen 12-cm-Lüfter unserer T.B.Silence-Serie spendieren – nach dem Modu87+ der nächste Baustein für den eigenen Silent-PC.



Wer Interesse hat, die während des Lesertests gewonnenen Erfahrungen mit Enermax auszutauschen, soll mich kurz kontaktieren. Dann gebe ich euch die E-Mail-Adresse eines Enermax-Mitarbeiters, der sich eure Verbesserungsvorschläge und Kritik gerne anhört.


----------



## zcei (8. November 2010)

Das erste Mal, dass ich sowas gesehen hab 
Also, dass die Firma sich das durchliest und sogar noch nen Lüfter spendiert 

Dickes Lob!

Also ich würde die E-Mail Adresse gerne nehmen, kriegst dann eine PN 

Gruß
zcei


----------



## DanielOcean (8. November 2010)

feiner Zug von Enermax!!! muss ich echt mal sagen...


----------



## Skysnake (8. November 2010)

Aber absolut sign 

Find ich wirklich nen feinen zug. 

Ich hab ja dank Stephan mich schon vorher mit Enermax in Verbindung setzen können, weil ich ja mit den Steckern ein paar Probleme hatte. Da wirds (ich hoffe ich komm diese Woche noch dazu) auf jedenfall auch ein ausführliches Update zu geben.

Angemerkt sei da, das die Mail an den Mitarbeiter ging, während der nicht da war und er noch am GLEICHEN Tag als er wieder da war laut Abwesenheitsnotiz sich mit einer wirklich sehr ausführlichen Mail bei mir gemeldet hab.  Da war ich wirklich sehr positiv überrascht. 

Man hat in der Mail auch sofort gesehen, das sie die Probleme die ich hatte wirklich ernst nehmen. Sowas ist wirklich nicht selbstverständlich. 

Also ich muss sagen, Ich war bisher ja mit Corsair extremst zufrieden und sah bisher auch nicht wirklich einen anderen Hersteller der mir genauso sympatisch ist und die für mich wichtigen Dinge wie 5 Jahre Garantie etc mitbringt in Sichtweite, nachdem ich mit nem anderen Markenhersteller extrem schlechte erfahrungen gemacht hatte. Nach dem Test muss ich aber wirklich sagen, in Zukunft kann ich da Enermax wirklich getrost mit dazu zählen! Ganz billig sind die NT´s nicht, aber ich denke ihr Geld wirklich Wert. 

Bei Lüftern hab ich ja schon länger auf Enermax gezählt, wodurch diese Papst als meinen Lüfterlieferanten abgelöst haben. Bei den NT´s könnte sich ein ähnliches Bild mit diesem NT ergeben. Auf jedenfall steht Enermax jetzt immer mit in der engsten Auswahl.


----------



## Schnitzel (9. November 2010)

Ja, die Rückmeldungen nach dem Lesertest  sind ziemlich dürftig gewesen.
Ich hab zwar 600 klicks, gemeldet hat sich aber keiner nachdem ich komplett fertig war.
Als wenn die alle Angst hätten.

Positiv ist allerdings das unsere Cougar-Testserie in der letzten PCGH_Print mit einem kleinen Artikel bedacht wurde.


----------



## Skysnake (9. November 2010)

Hat sich doch inzwischen geklärt  Sie hatten halt etwas wenig Zeit dafür und haben sich auch dafür entschuldigt, und für DanielOcean sogar ne Meldung auf der Main gebracht  Er hats ja auch wirklich verdient.


----------



## DanielOcean (9. November 2010)

Danke Danke... wobei es mir ja schon ein wenig peinlich ist dass wohl mein Bericht alleine genannt wurde... ich finde man hätte alle verlinken können, denn alle Tests sind gut geworden, womit für jeden was passendes dabei wäre... Aber beschweren möchte ich mich jetzt natürlich nicht, bin ja gut weggekommen...

Generell finde ich solche Lesertest sehr interessant, sofern sie gut gemacht sind und auch mal nen Finger in die Wunde legen; mir sind redaktionelle Test oft immer zu weich gespült, da entsteht meist der Eindruck dass man ja nix negatives sagen darf um es sich mit dem Hersteller nicht zu verscherzen oder gar einen Anzeigenschalter zu verlieren; nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchte damit niemanden verurteilen, nur ich kenns halt auf der Hifi-Branche, da wirds schon fast extremst auffällig betrieben, und viele Kunden fallen drauf rein und kaufen den Scheiß!

Ich hatte ja zuweilen auch ein bisschen Sorgen, dass ich in meinem Test zu viele negative Punkte erwähne und so der Eindruck entstehen kann dass es sich bei diesem Produkt um ein nicht völlig ausgereiftes handeln könnte; doch andererseits hatte ich auch keine Lust mir selbst den Mund zu verbieten und habe exakt das geschrieben, was mit zu jedem Kapitel wirklich durch den Kopf geschossen ist.

Gut finde ich dass man scheinbar bei Enermax sich dadurch nicht auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, sondern angeblich sogar die Kritik aufgreifen möchte um nachfolgende Produkte zu verbessern; wenn dies wirklich so sein sollte, kann man nur sagen "Hut ab"! In wie weit sich dann diese Punkte im Endprodukt durchsetzen werden, wird man sehen...

ich bin mal gespannt wie der Kontakt mit diesem Mitarbeiter nun tatsächlich von statten geht...


----------



## Schnitzel (9. November 2010)

Wirklich gut ist das Cougar in den Entscheidenden Punkten bei mir ja auch nicht weg gekommen, und ich hab sogar ein Zweitgerät von Cougar bekommen um ein Fehler im Gerät auszuschließen.
Deswegen war ich ja auch nicht pünktlich, weil ich alles doppelt machen musste.


----------

